# des vacances pour les membres



## da capo (7 Août 2009)

Les années passent, les réformes se font et se défont, mais pas de 35h chez macgé, pas d'arrêt maladie, pas de récup !

Au contraire, nos membres ajoutent sans cesse de nouveaux messages dont le contenu sans même parler du ton, permettez-moi cet avis personnel, mériterait au minimum d'être amélioré.

Ne connaissant pas de lien avéré entre quantité et qualité, je vous propose ici d'initier un observatoire de Top Membres pour permettre à MacGé de devenir une réelle référence en offrant un repos nécessaire à certains de ses membres. 

Chaque jour, à 13h, regardons les trois premiers de ce classement (journalier, hebdomadaire ou mensuel) et lorsque l'un ou l'autre aura atteint une fréquence de présence dans les tops 3 que vous estimerez trop élevée, inadaptée pour l'envoi de messages utiles, trouvons les moyens de lui offrir des vacances.

Je vous remercie par avance pour tous les conseils avisés que vous produirez dans ce fil, et toutes les propositions que vous ferez pour inviter nos chers membres contributeurs acharnés à plus de modération, pour plus de qualité. 


Top membre du 7 août à 13h :
24 heures	 : JPTK (24) banafouf (21) iDuck (19)	
Une semaine : pickwick (216)	pascalformac (149) C0rentin (117)
Un mois : pascalformac (895) r e m y (512) twinworld (493)


----------



## bokeh (7 Août 2009)

Bon, ben on a compris qui a "offert" des "vacances" à r e m y !!!








Edit : j'ai pas mis de smiley dans le corps du message pour déclencher un micro-malaise


----------



## da capo (7 Août 2009)

bokeh a dit:


> Bon, ben on a compris qui a "offert" des "vacances" à r e m y !!!



11 messages en 8 mois : tu n'es pas productif.
Mais suffisamment insignifiant pour qu'on n'inspecte pas tes messages.
Non, pas de vacances pour toi


----------



## bobbynountchak (7 Août 2009)

Ca va demander du boulot c't'histoire...

Passque le nombre de posts et leur fréquence, ok, mais encore faut-il vérifier ou ces recordmen sévissent, pour pouvoir juger ou non de la qualité.

Tiens, par exemple, après avoir regardé les stats individuelles, je me dis qu'être dans le top 3 des dernières 24h en postant à 90% dans "vous faites quoi là maintenant" ça ne doit pas être un gage de qualité.


Moi je dis ça, après c'est juste un exemple par exemple pris totalement au hasard... re-


----------



## bokeh (7 Août 2009)

da capo a dit:


> 11 messages en 8 mois : tu n'es pas productif.



Ah, enfin un début de reconnaissance


----------



## da capo (7 Août 2009)

Ah mais la qualité, Bobby, c'est du boulot.
Il y a des services pleins de gens très érudits qui produisent, amendent et tentent vainement d'écrire des manuels qualité.

Moi, je dis : trop c'est trop, et trop ne rime pas avec qualité.

J'ai choisi un critère quantitatif, il fallait bien commencer par quelque chose.


----------



## tirhum (7 Août 2009)

Oh, 'tain, je suis dans une des listes !... :afraid:




P.S : ça doit être à cause des "poils"...


----------



## ben206stras (7 Août 2009)

Et tu ne veux pas regarder s'ils sont blonds avec des yeux bleus des fois ?


----------



## da capo (7 Août 2009)

Manquerait plus que les blonds aient droit à plus de vacances que les autres !


pffoui : pour les blonds aux yeux bleus c'est ici


----------



## l'écrieur (7 Août 2009)

Mon membre ne prend jamais de vacances.


----------



## jpmiss (7 Août 2009)

da capo a dit:


> Ne connaissant pas de lien avéré entre quantité et qualité, je vous propose ici d'initier un observatoire de Top Membres pour permettre à MacGé de devenir une réelle référence en offrant un repos nécessaire à certains de ses membres.


Postule au poste de modo, je trouve que les actuels commencent a donner des signes de fatigue.


----------



## da capo (7 Août 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Mon membre ne prend jamais de vacances.



1800 et quelques coups messages en cinq ans, jolie moyenne


----------



## banafouf (7 Août 2009)

da capo a dit:


> Top membre du 7 août à 13h :
> 24 heures     : JPTK (24) banafouf (21) iDuck (19)


 

ptain chuis deuze !


----------



## Romuald (7 Août 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Oh, 'tain, je suis dans une des listes !... :afraid:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si poils il y a, qualité aussi : 

Ah, che bel vivere, che bel piacere
Per un barbiere di qualita'!

(Rossini, Le barbier de Séville, d'après Beaumarchais)


----------



## tirhum (7 Août 2009)

ben206stras a dit:


> Et tu ne veux pas regarder s'ils sont blonds avec des yeux bleus des fois ?


Seulement avec de gros seins...








Romuald a dit:


> Si poils il y a, qualité aussi :
> 
> Ah, che bel vivere, che bel piacere
> Per un barbiere di qualita'!
> ...


Poil à la raie...


----------



## bokeh (7 Août 2009)

Beaumarchais ?!? Pfff, un tocard ! L'est même pas dans le top ten du jour...


----------



## Romuald (7 Août 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Poil à la raie...



Vaut mieux 'à' que 'dans' :rateau:


----------



## da capo (8 Août 2009)

da capo a dit:


> 1er relevé



*TOP 3 - 08/08/09 :*
24 heures : pickwick (36) - pascalformac (20) - C0rentin (16)
Semaine : pickwick (226) - pascalformac (155) - C0rentin (121)
Mois : pascalformac (880) - pickwick (523) - r e m y (490)

*BEST OF TOP 3 :*
5 fois : pascalformac
4 fois : pickwick
3 fois : C0rentin
2 fois : r e m y
1 fois : JPTK, bananouf, iDuck, twinworld

_Semblant d'analyse :
r e m y ne devrait pas tarder à sortir des stats.
Des grandes lignes se dessinent : pascalformac occupe la tête de peloton, suivi de près par pickwick (un revenant ?).
Tendance saisonnière ?
Ces stats seront-elles démenties dans les jours qui viennent ?_

La suite dans un prochain épisode.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (8 Août 2009)

quantité / qualité... 


 :sleep:


----------



## Bassman (8 Août 2009)

Tout est dit avec les noms cités&#8230;


----------



## aCLR (8 Août 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Oh, 'tain, je suis dans une des listes !... :afraid:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Et si finalement toutes ses blagues _poilantes_ avaient pour but de nous dire qui est réellement tirhum











hein !?


----------



## da capo (9 Août 2009)

*TOP 3 - 09/08/09 :*
24 heures : FrançoisMacG (29) - pascalformac (22) - iDuck (19)
Une semaine : pickwick (238) - pascalformac (153) - C0rentin (106)
Un mois : pascalformac (862) - pickwick (535) - r e m y (487)

*BEST OF TOP 3 :*
*8 fois : pascalformac
6 fois : pickwick
4 fois : C0rentin*
3 fois : r e m y
2 fois : iDuck
1 fois : JPTK, bananouf, iDuck, twinworld, FrançoisMacG

_Semblant d'analyse :
Avec 3 nouvelles présences dans le top 3 aujourd'hui, pascalformac ne laisse le soin à personne d'occuper la tête de ce classement. Mais pickwick ne fléchit même s'il perd un point._

La suite demain.


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Août 2009)

da capo a dit:


> Top membre du 7 août à 13h :
> 24 heures	 : JPTK (24) banafouf (21)



Tiens, comme c'est étonnant.
Ils sont encore l'un derrière l'autre.
Comme dans tous les sujets où l'un poste...


----------



## da capo (10 Août 2009)

*TOP 3 - 09/08/09 :*
24 heures : pickwick (57) - twinworld (40) - pascalformac (21)
Une semaine : pickwick (286) - pascalformac (135) - iDuck (104)
Un mois : pascalformac (835) - pickwick (579) - twinworld (464)


*BEST OF TOP 3 :*
*11 fois : pascalformac
9 fois : pickwick
4 fois : C0rentin*
3 fois : r e m y, iDuck, twinworld
1 fois : JPTK, bananouf, iDuck, FrançoisMacG

_Semblant d'analyse :
Bel effort de Pickwick hier avec 57 messages, il conclut une semaine à un moyenne de plus de 40 messages par jour devançant largement pascalformac. Qui l'eut cru ?
Mais pascalformac reste constant avec 3 présences et conserve son avance.
Derrière, les écarts se creusent.
Remy est sorti du classement comme prévu._

La suite demain.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (10 Août 2009)

titre du fil a dit:
			
		

> des vacances pour les membres



C'est vrai que ça donne vraiment envie de prendre des vacances... loin de MacG...


----------



## da capo (11 Août 2009)

*TOP 3 - 10/08/09 :*
24 heures : pickwick (101) - twinworld (35) - C0rentin (27)
Une semaine : pickwick (332) - pascalformac (141) - C0rentin (104)
Un mois : pascalformac (797) - pickwick (698) - twinworld (439)



*BEST OF TOP 3 :*
*13 fois : pascalformac
12 fois : pickwick
6 fois : C0rentin*
5 fois : twinworld
3 fois : r e m y, iDuck
1 fois : JPTK, bananouf, FrançoisMacG

_Semblant d'analyse :
pickwick explose les statistiques_

La suite demain.


----------



## pickwick (11 Août 2009)

da capo a dit:


> _Semblant d'analyse :
> pickwick explose les statistiques_



j'ai quand même pris le temps d'exploser autre chose cet après midi, rassures-toi je suis tes conseils !!! :love:


----------



## fredintosh (11 Août 2009)

da capo a dit:


> *TOP 3 - 10/08/09 :*
> 24 heures : pickwick (101)





101 messages en une journée...

En supposant qu'il a posté sur une amplitude horaire de 12 heures, ça fait 1 message toutes les 7 minutes, pendant 12 heures de suite.

Ça doit sûrement être très intéressant.


----------



## pickwick (11 Août 2009)

fredintosh a dit:


> Ça doit sûrement être très intéressant.



rien ne t'empêche d'aller voir. Il y a plein de gens nouveaux ici qui demandent de l'aide et en ce moment j'ai du temps et cela m'occupe l'esprit.... alors qu'ils en profitent cela n'aura qu'un temps, je rassure aussi par là les grincheux. :love: c'est le temps des étoiles filantes....


----------



## fredintosh (11 Août 2009)

pickwick a dit:


> rien ne t'empêche d'aller voir. Il y a plein de gens nouveaux ici qui demandent de l'aide et en ce moment j'ai du temps et cela m'occupe l'esprit.... alors qu'ils en profitent cela n'aura qu'un temps, je rassure aussi par là les grincheux. :love:



Je viens justement d'aller voir, et je comptais éditer cette partie de mon message.
Disons que je n'avais vu auparavant que tes posts placés au bar , et ça ne reflète pas tout à fait la qualité de ta production par ailleurs.


----------



## pickwick (11 Août 2009)

je me suis laché une fois au bar aujourd'hui, il faut bien s'amuser un peu non ?eh eh ....


----------



## PO_ (12 Août 2009)

Faut vraiment s'emmerder pendant ses vacances pour s'amuser à compter les messages des autres. C'est triste.  

Ce qui me dérange c'est le petit arrière goût de délation  qui est là derrière. En plus, si l'on y ajoute l'idée de "donner des vacances", j'avoue que ça me défrise un brin.

j'estime que c'est un travail de modérateur. 

Après, si c'est juste pour faire rire un brin, ok ... mais autrement ...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h30 ----------




tirhum a dit:


> Seulement avec de gros seins...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ch'uis pas sûr qu'elle ait les yeux bleus ...  Par contre, je veux bien que tu me présente ton modèle  ... c'est où elle veut, quand elle veut ... :love::love::love:


----------



## pickwick (12 Août 2009)

PO_ a dit:


> Ce qui me dérange c'est le petit arrière goût de délation  qui est là derrière. En plus, si l'on y ajoute l'idée de "donner des vacances", j'avoue que ça me défrise un brin.




Tout à fait d'accord avec toi. 
Mais ici à partir du moment où tu comprends qu'il y en a qui se défoulent, moi le premier en postant comme un malade ces jours ci , tout est relatif  et tout va bien sous le soleil. :love:


----------



## aCLR (12 Août 2009)

PO_ a dit:


> () Ce qui me dérange c'est le petit arrière goût de délation qui est là derrière()



Le mot délation est un peu fort quand même étant donné que ces données sont accessibles à qui veut les lire


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2009)

Justement à quoi bon en faire un sujet ? .


----------



## Bassman (12 Août 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Justement à quoi bon en faire un sujet ? .


C'est pas pire que les tâches postant leur lien vers le sondage de leur taf ou école (sans demander l'accord bien entendu), ceux qui ont subi l'ablation du second degré, et ceux qui postent des fils ineptes (numeror, mackie,&#8230; chut pas de noms).

Celui là n'a pas moins sa place, et même plutôt plus. Au moins son auteur le rend vivant.


----------



## JPTK (12 Août 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Tiens, comme c'est étonnant.
> Ils sont encore l'un derrière l'autre.
> Comme dans tous les sujets où l'un poste...



T'es grave, faut vraiment que je te fasse une photo de lui et moi, une vidéo je sais pas, tu verras que tu as tort, j'ai croisé une fois ce type, lors d'une teuf mémorable, mais sinon les trucs de schyzo c'est pas pour moi, franchement c'est un petit jeu auquel je peux pas jouer, je laisse ça aux détraqués du web, moi je me soigne et j'ai pas besoin de ça


----------



## aCLR (12 Août 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Justement à quoi bon en faire un sujet ? .




Pour garder une trace


----------



## da capo (12 Août 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Justement à quoi bon en faire un sujet ? .



Avoir une vue sur la durée, susciter chez les membres concernés une réaction ?

J'ai bataillé à un moment pour faire entendre des propositions, pour expliquer à l'un et l'autre que des liens vers un fil, ça n'est pas constructif, que renvoyer vers la recherche sans indication, c'est du temps perdu. En définitive, on a toutes les chances de produire des insatisfaits comme ça.

Si au lieu de produire n messages dont une bonne moitié de donnent pas de réponse ou d'indications valables, on se contentait d'en faire moins mais mieux, tout le monde serait plus satisfait.

Personnellement, je n'ai pas le temps ni l'envie de lire les 100 messages de pickwick, les 50 de l'autre J'ai bien plus envie de consacrer le peu de temps que je passe maintenant sur le forum à des tâches directement plus constructives en épaulant les gens.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h13 ----------

*TOP 3 - 10/08/09 :*
24 heures : pickwick (83) - Fab'Fab (26) - vleroy (20)
Une semaine : pickwick (355) - pascalformac (139) - FrançoisMacG (107)
Un mois : pickwick (792) - pascalformac (765) -  C0rentin (410)


*BEST OF TOP 3 :*
*15 fois : pascalformac, pickwick
7 fois : C0rentin*
5 fois : twinworld
3 fois : r e m y, iDuck
2 fois : FrançoisMacG
1 fois : JPTK, bananouf, vleroy, Fab'Fab

_Semblant d'analyse :
pickwick explose les statistiques (bis) et vient taquiner pascalformac qui plonge doucement dans les profondeurs enfin, doucement quoi _

La suite demain.


----------



## pickwick (12 Août 2009)

da capo a dit:


> J'ai bien plus envie de consacrer le peu de temps que je passe maintenant sur le forum à des tâches directement plus constructives en épaulant les gens.



Et qu'est ce que tu crois que l'on fait ?
Si on poste ici c'est bien pour cela, le nombre de posts n'a rien à voir avec la qualité, ni en bien , ni en mal. 
Ceux qui veulent chercher des poux aux autres, qu'ils le fassent c'est leur affaire et pas la mienne. 

Moi je suis content quand on m'aide et content d'aider, avec de l'humour et du détachement, vue mon expérience récente .... qui m'a appris beaucoup de choses !
et un lâchage de temps en temps  au comptoir pour décompresser.... parce qu'il y en a des fatigants, n'est pas François !

Donc grand nombre ne signifie pas mauvaise qualité, et petit nombre ne signifie pas Génie non plus.

Chacun aide selon ses possibilités, son temps et ses moyens et basta... l'essentiel est que les nombreux, très nombreux, je dirai la vague de switcheurs actuels soit le mieux accueillie. 

Et il y a vraiment du boulot.... pour tout le monde !

bonne soirée à tous ! :love::love::love::love::love::love::love:


----------



## tirhum (12 Août 2009)

pickwick a dit:


> l'essentiel est que les nombreux, très nombreux, je dirai la vague de switcheurs actuels soit le mieux accueillie.


Foutez-moi ces souitcheurs et les geeks dehors !...


----------



## pickwick (12 Août 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Foutez-moi ces souitcheurs et les geeks dehors !...




C'est cela qui ferait des vacances :love:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2009)

da capo a dit:


> Avoir une vue sur la durée, susciter chez les membres concernés une réaction ?
> 
> J'ai bataillé à un moment pour faire entendre des propositions, pour expliquer à l'un et l'autre que des liens vers un fil, ça n'est pas constructif, que renvoyer vers la recherche sans indication, c'est du temps perdu. En définitive, on a toutes les chances de produire des insatisfaits comme ça.
> 
> ...



Je comprends, ce n'étais pas une critique mais une question.
Bonne soirée Da Capo .


----------



## da capo (12 Août 2009)

pickwick a dit:


> Donc grand nombre ne signifie pas mauvaise qualité, et petit nombre ne signifie pas Génie non plus.



Je ne prétends pas le contraire te concernant pickwick.

Mais tu n'es pas un exemple généralisable.
Dommage.

D'un point de vue général maintenant :

J'ai choisi un critère quantitatif pour ouvrir ce fil. C'est un choix personnel discutable.
S'il ne vous convient pas, passez à autre chose ou proposez un critère plus pertinent : je suis ouvert à toutes les propositions.

Si vous ne souhaitez pas que votre nom apparaisse dans ces bilans quotidiens, envoyez un message : je mettrai des XXX, YYY ou ZZZ à la place. Mais Vous y aurez toujours votre place.

Je ne suis pas là pour donner des leçons, mais dans un espace collaboratif, eh bien, charge à chacun de faire avancer les choses, de défendre ses opinions et surtout chacun a sa vue du "mieux".
Que cette vue rencontre le "mieux" de nombreux autres et elle sera vite adoptée, sinon, charge à lui de maintenir la pression.

Je maintiens la pression.


----------



## pickwick (12 Août 2009)

Permettez moi quand même de dire que si on devait répondre à TOUTES les questions toujours très précisément, on ne le pourrai pas et que l'on ferai une nouvelle génération d'assistés !!! 

C'est déjà le cas  : on prend MacGé souvent comme la solution de facilité, beaucoup de posteurs auraient pu trouver la réponse eux mêmes via Google !

Alors il faut un juste milieu, là très souvent c'est moi ou un autre qui faisons la recherche Google et la donnons au demandeur.... ce n'est pas à terme la meilleure solution ! c'est le travail pour nous et la paresse pour l'autre .... trop souvent.

Les nouveaux, ça passe encore, mais il faut leur donner l'habitude de chercher pour se rendre autonome.
Ce n'est pas en leur mâchant le travail que nous le ferons !

Donc... chacun fait comme il peut, sans s'énerver et sans dire que sa méthode est la méthode universelle.
Non ? et moi demain je me repose un peu..ti peu

Bonne soirée les Z'amis et ceux qui ne le sont pas encore !!!


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Août 2009)

da capo a dit:


> Personnellement, je n'ai pas le temps ni l'envie de lire les 100 messages de pickwick, les 50 de l'autre&#8230; J'ai bien plus envie de consacrer le peu de temps que je passe maintenant sur le forum à des tâches directement plus constructives en épaulant les gens.




Evite le Bar alors.
Tu verras, c'est beaucoup plus calme ailleurs. 
Parce que si tu espères épauler quelqu'un ici tu te mets le doigt dans l'oeil jusqu'à l'omoplate


----------



## da capo (13 Août 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Evite le Bar alors.
> Tu verras, c'est beaucoup plus calme ailleurs.
> Parce que si tu espères épauler quelqu'un ici tu te mets le doigt dans l'oeil jusqu'à l'omoplate



Salut, Fab'Fab.

Je n'ai nullement envie d'aider quelqu'un au Bar, où vas-tu ? Il fait chaud ? Tu ne te remets pas de ta nuit ?

Bref.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h22 ----------

*TOP 3 - 10/08/09 :*
24 heures : pickwick (57) - JPTK (27) - melaure (24)
Une semaine : pickwick (373) - pascalformac (140) - FrançoisMacG (124)
Un mois : pickwick (838) - pascalformac (730) -  C0rentin (417)


*BEST OF TOP 3 :*
*18 fois : pickwick
17 fois : pascalformac
8 fois : C0rentin*
5 fois : twinworld
3 fois : r e m y, iDuck, FrançoisMacG
2 fois : JPTK
1 fois : bananouf, vleroy, Fab'Fab, melaure

_Semblant d'analyse :
pickwick a avalé pascalformac.
Il faut que je pense à conserver les Tops of the Tops : pickwick va y trôner longtemps.
_

La suite demain.


----------



## jpmiss (13 Août 2009)

da capo a dit:


> _Semblant d'analyse :
> pickwick a avalé pascalformac._


C'est dégoutant!


----------



## pickwick (13 Août 2009)

Glouuuppps:rose:

le vrai Pickwick :


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Août 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> C'est dégoutant!



Pac-wick


----------



## yvos (13 Août 2009)

je corrige pour que les choses soient claires et au cas où la ressemblance vous aurait échappée.



da capo a dit:


> pickwick va *zytrôner* longtemps.



:hosto: :afraid:


----------



## pickwick (13 Août 2009)

Envoyé par da capo 
pickwick va zytrôner longtemps.


et je vais commenter le couronnement de Jpmiss


----------



## da capo (13 Août 2009)

pickwick a dit:


> chat



j'ai le même mais en version mince&#8230;


et pas question qu'il grimpe sur le bureau.
les chats c'est comme les newbies : ça s'éduque.


----------



## PO_ (13 Août 2009)

et si ça persiste à pas comprendre, ça peut faire un excellent civet ...








... Je blague, hein, je suis incapable de faire du mal à un animal, par contre, il est vrai que les chats ne m'aiment pas ... au contraire de la quasi totalité des chiens. Je suis en général, l'objet d'une quasi unanime dévotion canine ...


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Août 2009)

PO_ a dit:


> et si ça persiste à pas comprendre, ça peut faire un excellent civet ...



:mouais:



PO_ a dit:


> il est vrai que les chats ne m'aiment pas



Même pas en carpaccio ?


----------



## da capo (14 Août 2009)

*TOP 3 - 14/08/09 :*
24 heures : pickwick (60) - Fab'Fab (27) - melaure (21)
Une semaine : pickwick (414) - pascalformac (137) - FrançoisMacG (129)
Un mois : pickwick (868) - pascalformac (717) -  C0rentin (425)

*BEST OF TOP 3 :*
*21 fois : pickwick
19 fois : pascalformac
9 fois : C0rentin*
5 fois : twinworld
4 fois : FrançoisMacG
3 fois : r e m y, iDuck
2 fois : JPTK, melaure, Fab'Fab
1 fois : bananouf, vleroy

*Top of the Tops*
24 h : pickwick (60)
Semaine : pickwick (414)
Mois : pickwick (868)

_Semblant d'analyse :
pickwick a avalé pascalformac. Il s'échappe pour digérer en passant de plus de 100 messages par jour à seulement 60.
Le classement Tops of the Tops a démarré : pickwick trône sans partage.
_

La suite demain.


----------



## pickwick (14 Août 2009)

Ce que je trouve étonnant moi c'est l'arrivée massive de débutants, sur iphone et sur imac et macbook principalement.... et eux n'ont aucune idée de comment toutes ces machines fonctionnent...
Il y en a vraiment des dizaines et des dizaines...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2009)

Dans le top je n'en vois guère.


----------



## da capo (15 Août 2009)

*TOP 3 - 14/08/09 :*
24 heures : pickwick (19) - FrançoisMacG (19) - pascalformac (18)
Une semaine : pickwick (392) - FrançoisMacG (135) - pascalformac (132)
Un mois : pickwick (880) - pascalformac (702) -  C0rentin (418)

*BEST OF TOP 3 :*
*24 fois : pickwick
22 fois : pascalformac
10 fois : C0rentin*
6 fois : FrançoisMacG
5 fois : twinworld
3 fois : r e m y, iDuck
2 fois : JPTK, melaure, Fab'Fab
1 fois : bananouf, vleroy

*Top of the Tops*
24 h : pickwick (60)
Semaine : pickwick (414)
Mois : pickwick (880)

_Semblant d'analyse :
pickwick a avalé pascalformac. Mais la digestion n'est pas facile !
chute vertigineuse des messages, tandis que pascalformac refait surface un Jonas dans le ventre de la baleine ?
_

La suite demain.


----------



## pickwick (15 Août 2009)

Là ces chiffres ne veulent rien dire car la photo est prise à des heures fort différentes des jours précédents.....

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h51 ----------




C0rentin a dit:


> Dans le top je n'en vois guère.




heureusement, mais 100 débutants qui postent cela fait 300 messages à traiter dans la journée..... en moyenne.
Ceux qui les traitent seront peut-être dans le top mais pas eux....


----------



## naas (15 Août 2009)

A partir de quand est on considéré comme un gros membre qui monte ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h55 ----------

et bien sûr, son pendant à partir de quand on redevient un petit membre qui descend ?


----------



## da capo (15 Août 2009)

pickwick a dit:


> Là ces chiffres ne veulent rien dire car la photo est prise à des heures fort différentes des jours précédents.....



Parce que tu pensais que ces messages avaient un quelconque intérêt statistique ?

On est au Bar ici : on y dit ce qu'on veut, comme on veut, quand on veut en respectant parfois la charte.
C'est l'endroit unique des forums MacGénération où le second degré devrait être une constante, où l'objectif visible par les tiers n'est pas forcément celui de l'auteur.

Dans ce fatras de chiffres, moi, je m'y retrouve, qu'il soit 13h ici, 1h à Rome ou 20h à Canberra.

A bientôt.



pickwick a dit:


> mais 100 débutants qui postent cela fait 300 messages à traiter dans la journée..... en moyenne..



travailler plus pour&#8230; (cf avatar)


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2009)

Tu comptes faire cela jusque quand ?


----------



## pickwick (15 Août 2009)

Tout le monde s'amuse comme il veut ici. C'est très bien !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Août 2009)

pickwick a dit:


> Tout le monde s'amuse comme il veut ici. C'est très bien !



Non... Je viens de finir la lecture de tout ça, et perso :sleep:


----------



## da capo (16 Août 2009)

*TOP 3 - 16/08/09 :*
24 heures : twinworld (59) - pascalformac (26) - C0rentin (23)
Une semaine : pickwick (399) - twinworld (147) - pascalformac (133)
Un mois : pickwick (896) - pascalformac (701) -  C0rentin (425)

*BEST OF TOP 3 :*
*26 fois : pickwick
25 fois : pascalformac
12 fois : C0rentin*
7 fois : twinworld
6 fois : FrançoisMacG
3 fois : r e m y, iDuck
2 fois : JPTK, melaure, Fab'Fab
1 fois : bananouf, vleroy

*Top of the Tops*
24 h : pickwick (60)
Semaine : pickwick (414)
Mois : pickwick (896)

_Semblant d'analyse :
pickwick a avalé pascalformac. Mais la digestion n'est pas facile ! L'animal devait être coriace, tant la chute est forte. pickwick sort du top 3 quotidien.
_

La suite demain.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2009)

Avec des statistiques (et des analyses, ne les oublions pas (!)) pareilles, il serait peut-être intéressant de mettre en place un jeu avec des lots à gagner etc.  ?! 
Voir une remise de trophée 

Un peu comme le tiercé (sauf que le choix est ici, beaucoup plus restreint :rateau


----------



## da capo (17 Août 2009)

*TOP 3 - 17/08/09 :*
24 heures : pickwick (40) - pascalformac (23) - Enrin (23)	
Une semaine : pickwick (331) - pascalformac (141) - twinworld (131)
Un mois : pickwick (934) - pascalformac (705) -  C0rentin (431)	

*BEST OF TOP 3 :*
*29 fois : pickwick
28 fois : pascalformac
13 fois : C0rentin*
8 fois : twinworld
6 fois : FrançoisMacG
3 fois : r e m y, iDuck
2 fois : JPTK, melaure, Fab'Fab
1 fois : bananouf, vleroy, Enrin

*Top of the Tops*
24 h : pickwick (60)
Semaine : pickwick (414)
Mois : pickwick (934)

_Semblant d'analyse :
Hier, pickwick sortait du top 3 quotidien. Le revoilà ; ouff ! j'ai eu peur.
_

La suite demain.


----------



## da capo (18 Août 2009)

*TOP 3 - 17/08/09 :*
24 heures : pickwick (57) - painauchocolat (37) - pascalformac (23) 	
Une semaine : pickwick (309) - pascalformac (154) - twinworld (127)
Un mois : pickwick (965) - pascalformac (712) -  C0rentin (423)

*BEST OF TOP 3 :*
*32 fois : pickwick
31 fois : pascalformac
14 fois : C0rentin*
9 fois : twinworld
6 fois : FrançoisMacG
3 fois : r e m y, iDuck
2 fois : JPTK, melaure, Fab'Fab
1 fois : bananouf, vleroy, Enrin, painauchocolat

*Top of the Tops*
24 h : pickwick (60)
Semaine : pickwick (414)
Mois : pickwick (965)

_Semblant d'analyse :
Les jours passent et se ressemblent
_

La suite demain.


----------



## yvos (18 Août 2009)

da capo a dit:


> Les jours passent et se ressemblent
> [/I]
> 
> La suite demain.



vivement demain alors. 

Fait notable cependant : le cumul mensuel glissant de pickwick en croissante constante. C'est le signe d'un élément perturbateur il y a quelques temps qui déclenche la frénésie à laquelle nous assistons depuis maintenant quelques semaines. 

Question : le retour de Laurence Ferrari au JT de TF1 représente-il une menace sérieuse pour ses stats' ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Août 2009)

da capo a dit:


> 1 fois : bananouf, vleroy, Enrin, painauchocolat





da capo a dit:


> _Semblant d'analyse :
> Les jours passent et se ressemblent&#8230;
> _



Fait amusant à défaut d'être notable, la banane est suivie par le painauchocolat. vleroy est en sandwich entre les deux et poursuivi par un rein. Mais qu'est devenu JPTK ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2009)

Moi, je préférais le Poulain au Nesquick, mais je ne bois plus de chocolat le matin, même pas du VanHouten.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2009)

T'as pas répondu, tu fais ça jusque quand ?


----------



## da capo (18 Août 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> T'as pas répondu, tu fais ça jusque quand ?



Comme ça ne sert à rien, je peux continuer encore longtemps.
Non ?


----------



## gKatarn (18 Août 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Moi, je préférais le Poulain au Nesquick, mais je ne bois plus de chocolat le matin, même pas du VanHouten.



Banania, y a que çà de vrai


----------



## Bassman (19 Août 2009)

Groquick for ever !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Groquick for ever !


 
P'titQuick est déjà à l'honneur.


----------



## da capo (19 Août 2009)

*TOP 3 - 17/08/09 :*
24 heures : pickwick (59) - Fab'Fab (40) - pascalformac (33) 	
Une semaine : pickwick (267) - pascalformac (161) - twinworld (124)
Un mois : pickwick (1005) - pascalformac (707) -  C0rentin (425)

*BEST OF TOP 3 :*
*35 fois : pickwick
34 fois : pascalformac
15 fois : C0rentin*
10 fois : twinworld
6 fois : FrançoisMacG
3 fois : r e m y, iDuck, Fab'Fab
2 fois : JPTK, melaure
1 fois : bananouf, vleroy, Enrin, painauchocolat

*Top of the Tops*
24 h : pickwick (60)
Semaine : pickwick (414)
Mois : pickwick (1005)

_Semblant d'analyse :
Saluons les plus de 1000 messages en un mois par pickwick : ah, ça peu de gens peuvent se targuer d'en avoir écrit autant.
Imaginons le pauvre pascalformac lui qui squattait les meilleures places avant l'arrivée de ce revenant des premiers jours de macgé.
Mais qu'il se rassure, cela ne durera.
_

La suite demain.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2009)

da capo a dit:


> Imaginons le pauvre pascalformac lui qui squattait les meilleures places avant l'arrivée de ce revenant des premiers jours de macgé.
> Mais qu'il se rassure, cela ne durera.



T'as des informateurs ?


----------



## aCLR (19 Août 2009)

da capo a dit:


> ()
> Au contraire, nos membres ajoutent sans cesse de nouveaux messages dont le contenu sans même parler du ton, permettez-moi cet avis personnel, mériterait au minimum d'être amélioré.
> ()



J'ai réussi à tenir 48 heures sans fréquenter Le Bar Macg Si c'est pas des vacances* ça !? 





*surtout pour vous​


----------



## da capo (19 Août 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> T'as des informateurs ?



Ah, ça


----------



## Sindanárië (20 Août 2009)

Eh bien... ça enfile grave ici


----------



## da capo (20 Août 2009)

*TOP 3 - 20/08/09 :*
24 heures : pickwick (37) - painauchocolat (34) - moebius80 (24) 	
Une semaine : pickwick (258) - pascalformac (160) - painauchocolat (131)
Un mois : pickwick (1028) - pascalformac (668) -  C0rentin (417)

*BEST OF TOP 3 :*
*38 fois : pickwick
36 fois : pascalformac
16 fois : C0rentin*
10 fois : twinworld
6 fois : FrançoisMacG
3 fois : r e m y, iDuck, Fab'Fab, painauchocolat
2 fois : JPTK, melaure
1 fois : bananouf, vleroy, Enrin, moebius80

*Top of the Tops*
24 h : pickwick (60)
Semaine : pickwick (414)
Mois : pickwick (1028)

_Semblant d'analyse :
pickwick soigne sa moyenne et son total glissant mensuel enfle encore... pour le reste, je vous laisse commenter euh... et il fait si chaud, que je me laisse aller.
pascalformac... les soucis de messagerie se font rares ?
la bienvenue à painauchocolat qui travaille ferme pour se rapprocher des leaders. 
_

La suite demain.


----------



## da capo (21 Août 2009)

*TOP 3 - 20/08/09 :*
24 heures : pickwick (37) - moebius80 (26) - painauchocolat (17)
Une semaine : pickwick (235) - pascalformac (155) - painauchocolat (141)
Un mois : pickwick (1064) - pascalformac (654) -  C0rentin (408)

*BEST OF TOP 3 :*
*41 fois : pickwick
38 fois : pascalformac
17 fois : C0rentin*
10 fois : twinworld
6 fois : FrançoisMacG
5 fois : painauchocolat
3 fois : r e m y, iDuck, Fab'Fab
2 fois : JPTK, melaure, moebius80
1 fois : bananouf, vleroy, Enrin

*Top of the Tops*
24 h : pickwick (60)
Semaine : pickwick (414)
Mois : pickwick (1064)

_Semblant d'analyse :
pickwick augmente encore son total glissant mensuel
pascalformac est en baisse régulière. 
painauchocolat maintient son effort et ne devrait pas tarder à prendre place dans le top mensuel.
moebius80 confirme son entrée, mais qu'en sera-t-il sur la durée ?
_

La suite demain.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2009)

un bonjour a tous et un clin d'oeil a divoli qui a suscite ma curiosite 


pitie me comparez pas a pickwick


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Août 2009)

painauchocolat a dit:


> pitie me comparez pas a pickwick



Allons, allons, restons sport.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2009)

da capo a dit:


> Semblant d'analyse :



Chiant.


----------



## aCLR (21 Août 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Allons, allons, restons sport.



Oui, oui Gardons notre calme et prenons cela à la légère


----------



## estcethomas (21 Août 2009)

si le postage de message devient un sport officielle sur macG il faudra mettre en place la semaine du post où tous les plus grands posteurs de macG pourront venir s'affronter pour remporter le post d'or!  (Je ne sais pas bien à quoi ça peut ressembler un post d'or mais bon...)
Et lors de cette semaine les petits posteurs pourront eux faire des paris pour savoir qui sera le grand vainqueur de la semaine du post!


----------



## aCLR (22 Août 2009)

À l'instant où j'écris ces lignes, l'auteur de ce fil entre dans le top 10 du jour&#8230;


----------



## da capo (22 Août 2009)

*TOP 3 - 22/08/09 :*
24 heures : pickwick (44) - pascalformac (36) - Moonwalker (28)
Une semaine : pickwick (258) - pascalformac (173) - painauchocolat (154)
Un mois : pickwick (1104) - pascalformac (659) -  C0rentin (399)

*BEST OF TOP 3 :*
*44 fois : pickwick
41 fois : pascalformac
18 fois : C0rentin*
10 fois : twinworld
6 fois : FrançoisMacG, painauchocolat
3 fois : r e m y, iDuck, Fab'Fab
2 fois : JPTK, melaure, moebius80
1 fois : bananouf, vleroy, Enrin, Moonwalker

*Top of the Tops*
24 h : pickwick (60)
Semaine : pickwick (414)
Mois : pickwick (1104)

_*Semblant d'analyse :*
le semblant d'analyse étant 


C0rentin a dit:



			Chiant.
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...

je me limiterai à signaler l'entrée de Moonwalker dans ce classement : je n'osais plus espérer pouvoir tirer le portrait de ce contributeur tout en nuances, plein de raison et de modération dans ses prises de position. Il vaut bien que je lui consacre ce court paragraphe, lui qui manie avec une grande expertise le jugement à l'emporte-pièce et peut sans sourciller traiter d'abrutis des professionnels qu'il ne connait pas.

J'adore au plus au point.
Encore une fois, merci à lui.

_

La suite demain.


----------



## divoli (22 Août 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> À l'instant où j'écris ces lignes, l'auteur de ce fil entre dans le top 10 du jour


Ce qui en soit est déjà extraordinaire, car contrairement à Pascalformac et Pickwick, il répartit ses messages en utilisant plusieurs pseudos, ce qui est contraire à la Charte.

Il est clair qu'avec de telles méthodes, ces statistiques n'ont aucun sens et sont totalement faussées.


----------



## da capo (22 Août 2009)

divoli a dit:


> Ce qui en soit est déjà extraordinaire, car contrairement à Pascalformac et Pickwick, il répartit ses messages en utilisant plusieurs pseudos, ce qui est contraire à la Charte.
> 
> Il est clair qu'avec de telles méthodes, ces statistiques n'ont aucun sens et sont totalement faussées.



Allégation absolument non fondée.

le reste par mp si tu veux en savoir plus.


----------



## divoli (22 Août 2009)

da capo a dit:


> Allégation absolument non fondée.
> 
> le reste par mp si tu veux en savoir plus.



Tu triches. Et on est un certain nombre à le savoir. Arrête de me prendre pour un c*n.

Et pourquoi par mp ? Tu te sers bien de ce topic pour régler tes comptes en public avec Pascalformac et Pickwick, en utilisant le prétexte d'un topicalacon. Tu n'as pas essayé de les contacter par mp, eux, c'est au dessus de tes forces ?

J'avais déjà ressenti un malaise dès la création de ce topic, comme quelque chose de malsain, mais depuis ton attaque contre un membre le doute n'est plus permis:


da capo a dit:


> _Semblant d'analyse :
> pickwick soigne sa moyenne et son total glissant mensuel enfle encore... pour le reste, je vous laisse commenter euh... et il fait si chaud, que je me laisse aller.
> _


C'est sûr que tu te laisses aller. Totalement, même...

Et maintenant tu t'en prends à Moonwalker, d'une manière que tu dois estimer fort courtoise, ce qui n'est guère étonnant vu tes prises de bec avec lui sur un topic récent.
Tout cela est fort logique.

Si jamais j'en arrivais à apparaitre dans ce "Top 3", je peux désormais savoir à quoi m'attendre.

J'ai longtemps apprécié tes interventions, mais j'avoue que depuis ce topic tu me déçois. 

Tu as rétabli les mises au pilori, les lecteurs apprécieront.

Va falloir revoir le titre de ton topic. "Une balance pour les membres" me semble plus approprié.


Bon, je te laisse à ton topic et je me désabonne. Ce ne sera pas "à demain" pour moi.


----------



## da capo (22 Août 2009)

divoli a dit:


> Tu triches. Et on est un certain nombre à le savoir. Arrête de me prendre pour un c*n.
> 
> Et pourquoi par mp ? Tu te sers bien de ce topic pour régler tes comptes en public avec Pascalformac et Pickwick, en utilisant le prétexte d'un topicalacon.
> 
> ...



Je triche ? 
Nous voilà entrés de plein pied dans la cour d'école. 

Mais si tu estimes que je t'ai manqué de respect, reçois mes plus plates excuses.

Starmac, si c'est de ce compte dont tu veux parler, a posté son dernier message le 09/04/2009 alors qu'il tentait par pure coquetterie de retrouver les 9999 messages au compteur qu'il avait laissés en quittant le forum. da capo qui avait pris sa suite existait déjà, c'est vrai. Mais il ne s'agissait, tu en conviendras que d'une coquetterie somme toute bien vaine car depuis, d'autres nettoyages ont été opérés et le total a baissé encore.

Par contre l'outil "starmac" donne encore des coups de boule à l'occasion. Je l'admets, mais bien rarement. Moonwalker a reçu un coup de boule rouge de la part de starmac ? Le pauvre s'en remettra, comme je me remettrai des deux qu'il m'a adressés (tous comptes confondus).

J'imagine que c'est de cela dont tu voulais parler ?

Mais revenons au reste du sujet.
Pourquoi voulais-je continuer par mp ? Parce que la netiquette la charte demande à ce que les conflits inter-personnels soient réglés entre ces personnes en premier lieu. Récemment, un lot de messages échangés avec pascalformac a été effacé par le modérateur en charge du forum car justement ces interventions enfreignaient ce principe. 

Depuis, force est de constater que la teneur de mes écrits ne cause pas de tort ou de trouble suffisant à "l'ordre public" pour que mes propos soient encore modérés.

Et pour en revenir à ce fil, comme d'autres l'ont fait remarquer ces données sont librement accessibles depuis les menus de ce site. Je ne fais rien d'autre que de les compiler pour la mémoire.

Voilà, pour moi, c'est tout.

Enfin, de règlement de comptes, il n'y en a aucun. Par contre, qu'un membre traite d'abrutis des personnes, qu'un autre renvoie sans fin vers des fils interminables ou vers la recherche ne me semble pas satisfaisant. Je l'ai écrit, je le répète.
Par la plus pure des coïncidences, ces membres apparaissent dans le trio des plus importants contributeurs Qu'y puis-je ?

J'aurais bien volontiers ouvert un fil sur les membres n'écrivant pas de messages, mais vBull est paramétré pour ne laisser connaitre la liste que des membres ayant déjà totalisé dix messages au moins.
C'est vraiment pas de chance !

Allez, hop.

La suite demain.


----------



## aCLR (22 Août 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> À l'instant où j'écris ces lignes, l'auteur de ce fil entre dans le top 10 du jour&#8230;



Du coup j'apparais aussi dans le top 10 

Faut que j'arrête le web_postage&#8230; je file noter que je coupe mon navigateur&#8230;


----------



## divoli (22 Août 2009)

Ah ben tu vois, mes allégations au départ non fondées le sont devenues. Il semblerait que tu utilises un troisième pseudo, mais là par contre cela relève surtout de la rumeur, les sources sont moins fiables. 
Je ne sais plus trop quoi croire; quand on en arrive à utiliser deux pseudos, plus rien n'empêche d'en utiliser trois ou quatre.

Pour le reste, postule pour devenir modo, cela sera nettement plus efficace pour rappeler à l'ordre les brebis égarées.

Je ne suis pas totalement en désaccord avec certains de tes arguments. Par contre, je pense que tu n'utilises pas la bonne méthode, tu te fatigueras plus vite que les personnes que tu dénonces.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2009)

en lisant les 5 pages de ce topic (chose que j'avais pas fait), je comprends que c'est de la m**** tout simplement

da capo t'as vraiment rien d'autre utile a foutre dans ta petite vie que d'aller des comptes inutiles et jouer aux commentateurs de supermarché ?

la moindre des choses avant de faire un topic sur qqn, c'est de lui en parler


pourvu que ce topic soit rapidement fermé 

et s'il s'avère que tu fais du multi pseudo (chose que les admin peuvent verifier), on en profite pour te dire adieu aussi


----------



## Sindanárië (22 Août 2009)

painauchocolat a dit:


> en lisant les 5 pages de ce topic (


ah ouais ? comment ça se fait que j'en ai que trois moi ? :mouais:


----------



## tirhum (22 Août 2009)

Bulletin d'alerte orageuse chez météo MacG ?!...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2009)

Sindanárië a dit:


> ah ouais ? comment ça se fait que j'en ai que trois moi ? :mouais:



Les options du forum  
Sinon on peut le laisser continuer et ne plus lire si on a pas l'envie, ce sujet n'est finalement pas trop dérangeant je pense.


----------



## da capo (23 Août 2009)

*TOP 3 - 23/08/09 :*
24 heures : iDuck (21) - pim (15) - lepetitpiero (14)
Une semaine : pickwick (252) - painauchocolat (152) - pascalformac (148)
Un mois : pickwick (1107) - pascalformac (600) -  C0rentin (391)

*BEST OF TOP 3 :*
*46 fois : pickwick
43 fois : pascalformac
19 fois : C0rentin*
10 fois : twinworld
6 fois : FrançoisMacG, painauchocolat
3 fois : r e m y, iDuck, Fab'Fab
2 fois : JPTK, melaure, moebius80
1 fois : bananouf, vleroy, Enrin, Moonwalker, pim, lepetitpiero

*Top of the Tops*
24 h : pickwick (60)
Semaine : pickwick (414)
Mois : pickwick (1107)

_*Semblant d'analyse :*

Comme j'avais mieux à faire, je n'ai pas suivi la vie des plus gros posteurs.

Mais d'autres ont su apporter leur contribution dans les messages précédents. Je m'en contenterai.
_

Pas grave, la suite c'est demain.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2009)

merci de ne plus me citer dans tes stats bidon


----------



## Bassman (24 Août 2009)

painauchocolat a dit:


> merci de ne plus me citer dans tes stats bidon



Les stats bidons, sont celle calculées par le forum automatiquement, ça n'est pas Da Capo qui les fait.


Da Capo, mon ami, j'ai l'impression que malgré toi tu as créé un topic "attrape casse burnes" non ? :sick:


----------



## da capo (24 Août 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Les stats bidons, sont celle calculées par le forum automatiquement, ça n'est pas Da Capo qui les fait.
> 
> 
> Da Capo, mon ami, j'ai l'impression que malgré toi tu as créé un topic "attrape casse burnes" non ? :sick:



Malgré moi ? Ah non !

Ah mais non !!!! 

Je revendique la création de cet entonnoir (dont je laisse l'orientation au bon gré de chaque lecteur).

Et j'apprécie vraiment toute l'ire qui se déverse ici, tous ces  et  qui viennent enrichir visuellement la platitude des propos.
Ah oui, j'aime bien tout ce rouge, c'est gai.

Sinon, j'aime bien le jaune aussi


----------



## Bassman (24 Août 2009)

Ah. Donc haut les coeurs, c'est la fiesta du casse bonbons donc


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Août 2009)

divoli a dit:


> Ah ben tu vois, mes allégations au départ non fondées le sont devenues. Il semblerait que tu utilises un troisième pseudo, mais là par contre cela relève surtout de la rumeur, les sources sont moins fiables.


L'IP en donne au moins 4...


----------



## tirhum (24 Août 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Bulletin d'alerte orageuse chez météo MacG ?!...


Et la Miss météo, hein ?!...
Faut une Miss météo !... 

Nan, pas da capo...
Il en faut une sans poils entre les seins...


----------



## Bassman (24 Août 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> L'IP en donne au moins 4...



Et c'est ainsi que je m'aperçois avec effroi que je serais un multi pseudo de NED, Alèm et Téo en même temps :affraid:


----------



## da capo (24 Août 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> L'IP en donne au moins 4...



Ah ? J'ai du en oublier donc.
Nul n'est à l'abri d'un trou de mémoire


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Août 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Et c'est ainsi que je m'aperçois avec effroi que je serais un multi pseudo de NED, Alèm et Téo en même temps :affraid:



Je le savais.


----------



## naas (24 Août 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> L'IP en donne au moins 4...



d'un autre coté l'ip avec un proxy ...


----------



## da capo (24 Août 2009)

et quand je poste depuis xp, ça compte ?


----------



## Bassman (24 Août 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Je le savais.



Ben ouais, tout s'explique ! Je sais pourquoi j'arrive à :

- Passer un ouikène avec téo
- Passer un ouikène avec Ned
- Prendre une murge avec Alèm

Ca y est, je vois plus clair désormais. Tiens j'vais essayer de voir si je pourrais pas dîner tous les 3 ce soir chez moi.


----------



## da capo (24 Août 2009)

*TOP 3 - 24/08/09 :*
24 heures : pickwick (28) - moebius80 (23) - lepetitpiero (19)
Une semaine : pickwick (265) - pac (145) - pascalformac (138)
Un mois : pickwick (1124) - pascalformac (593) -  iDuck (385)

*BEST OF TOP 3 :*
*49 fois : pickwick
45 fois : pascalformac
19 fois : C0rentin*
10 fois : twinworld
7 fois : pac
6 fois : FrançoisMacG
4 fois : iDuck
3 fois : r e m y, Fab'Fab, moebius80
2 fois : JPTK, melaure
1 fois : bananouf, vleroy, Enrin, Moonwalker, pim, lepetitpiero

*Top of the Tops*
24 h : pickwick (60)
Semaine : pickwick (414)
Mois : pickwick (1124)

_*Semblant d'analyse :*

c'est encore da capo qui écrit.

aujourd'hui, rien de bien terrible à se mettre la dent : pickwick n'en finit pas d'exploser le top of the tops mensuel, painauchocolat sort, pac fait son entrée. Ce serait pas un double pseudo, ça ?

C0rentin qui ne trouvait pas d'intérêt au fil peut être satisfait : il n'est plus dans le Top 3 mensuel, donc, il peut tranquillement passer son chemin : il ne manquera rien.
Pourtant, je le vois sortir de ce classement avec le petit regret de n'avoir pas pris le temps d'écrire un truc pas gentil sur lui.

Rrrrahhh, c'est pas juste, toujours les mêmes.
_

Pas grave, la suite c'est demain.


----------



## da capo (25 Août 2009)

*TOP 3 - 25/08/09 :*
24 heures : pickwick (98) - DarkPeDrO (29) - iDuck (24)
Une semaine : pickwick (314) - pascalformac (133) - iDuck (130)
Un mois : pickwick (1204) - pascalformac (582) -  iDuck (401)

*BEST OF TOP 3 :*
*52 fois : pickwick
47 fois : pascalformac
19 fois : C0rentin*
10 fois : twinworld
7 fois : pac, iDuck
6 fois : FrançoisMacG
3 fois : r e m y, Fab'Fab, moebius80
2 fois : JPTK, melaure
1 fois : bananouf, vleroy, Enrin, Moonwalker, pim, lepetitpiero, DarkPeDrO

*Top of the Tops*
24 h : pickwick (98)
Semaine : pickwick (414)
Mois : pickwick (1204)

_*Semblant d'analyse :*
Il aura suffit de l'annonce de la commercialisation d'un logiciel système, pour redonner à pickwick tout l'entrain, l'énergie, la verve qui lui avait fait défaut durant les derniers jours.
Certes, il était toujours présent dans le Top, mais, on sentait comme une fatigue.
Par chance, fermeture de l'Apple Store oblige, puis sa réouverture (imaginez le sensationnel) a généré une réunion massive de membres aux portes du fil qui permettait de tout savoir sur Snow Leopard et son installation.
Il en fallait un, pickwick s'y est mis, battant au passage son record de messages postés dans les 24h.

Au final, pour avoir lu ce fil avec attention, on n'y apprend pas grand chose qu'on n'avait pas déjà lu dans les news. Soit, rien de bien terrible. 

En fait, si, de l'info, du sensationnel il y en a eu car, misère ! il n'était pas possible pendant un bon moment de commander sa copie de Snow Leopard... Apple a risqué de perdre quelques centaines de clients dès le lancement de son système, avant même les premiers bugs : trop fort. A moins qu'il ne se soit s'agi d'une véritable stratégie visant à créer le manque chez ces fans.

Pauvres acheteurs trop sensibles.
Rien dans le panier.
Rien dans le sac.

Rien, quoi.

Vivement la fin des vacances...
_


Pas grave, la suite c'est demain.


----------



## estcethomas (25 Août 2009)

pinez... Mais c'est pas possible 100 message en 24H!!
Tu manges, tu bois, et tu dors encore? Le contact avec l'extérieur?


----------



## pickwick (25 Août 2009)

Tout va bien merci ! et  cette frénésie prendra fin bientôt j'espère....


----------



## da capo (25 Août 2009)

Merci à pickwick de nous avoir rassurés sur le maintien de ses fonctions vitales.

Il en est pourtant une à laquelle il ne fait pas mention : la fonction de reproduction. Mais ne soyons pas trop exigeants : les grands sportifs doivent savoir se préserver


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2009)

da capo a dit:


> Pourtant, je le vois sortir de ce classement avec le petit regret de n'avoir pas pris le temps d'écrire un truc pas gentil sur lui.



Oh non vas-y Ginette mais par MP.


----------



## da capo (26 Août 2009)

*TOP 3 - 26/08/09 :*
24 heures : pickwick (37) - Bassman (24) - pascalformac (23)
Une semaine : pickwick (292) - pascalformac (127) - iDuck (123)
Un mois : pickwick (1214) - pascalformac (594) -  iDuck (408)

*BEST OF TOP 3 :*
*55 fois : pickwick
50 fois : pascalformac
19 fois : C0rentin*
10 fois : twinworld
9 fois : iDuck
7 fois : pac
6 fois : FrançoisMacG
3 fois : r e m y, Fab'Fab, moebius80
2 fois : JPTK, melaure
1 fois : bananouf, vleroy, Enrin, Moonwalker, pim, lepetitpiero, DarkPeDrO, Bassman

*Top of the Tops*
24 h : pickwick (98)
Semaine : pickwick (414)
Mois : pickwick (1214)

_*Semblant d'analyse :*
Je profite de ce classement du jour pour saluer l'entrée de Bassman dans le top 3. Non, content de "soutenir" ce fil, il a lui aussi ouvert un autre fil "chiant".

C'est le 19 qu'on se fait péter les dents ?

(je souris tant que j'en ai)
_


Pas grave, la suite c'est demain.



C0rentin a dit:


> Oh non vas-y Ginette mais par MP.


C'est parti mon kiki


----------



## naas (26 Août 2009)

cela ne vous dérange pas si me désabonne de ce merveilleux fil :sleep:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Août 2009)

naas a dit:


> cela ne vous dérange pas si me désabonne de ce merveilleux fil :sleep:



Nan nan nan... Déjà, le fait que tu t'y sois abonné...


----------



## naas (27 Août 2009)

Arrare human est perserare dibolicum est :affraid: 
sur ce


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Août 2009)

Oui... Et In culum avemus :sleep:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (27 Août 2009)

héhé, certes, ce fil n'a absolument aucun intérêt à première vu... mais finalement, en lisant entre les posts (surtout en arrivant vers le post N° 90...  ), j'avoue avoir réussi à sourire une ou deux fois, j'adore les interventions à deux balles des chonchons®, des petits Bozo© et autres Zorro des forums   ... 

Bon sinon, c'est la fin des vacances là non ?


----------



## estcethomas (27 Août 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Bon sinon, c'est la fin des vacances là non ?



non pas pour tout le monde, je ne reprend que dans un mois!


----------



## Bassman (27 Août 2009)

da capo a dit:


> _*Semblant d'analyse :*
> Je profite de ce classement du jour pour saluer l'entrée de Bassman dans le top 3. Non, content de "soutenir" ce fil, il a lui aussi ouvert un autre fil "chiant".
> _


_

Calomnies ! Injures !   _


----------



## aCLR (27 Août 2009)

Serait peut-être temps de faire le relevé quotidien, là, maintenant&#8230;

Nan ?


----------



## Bassman (27 Août 2009)

chut, j'suis en tête


----------



## boodou (27 Août 2009)

mais en fait Bassman c'est encore un pseudo de Da Capo ??? 
faites chier les mecs !


----------



## da capo (27 Août 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> Serait peut-être temps de faire le relevé quotidien, là, maintenant



Eh dites, vous êtes grands : vous pouvez le faire aussi, non ?
J'ai droit à des vacances de temps en temps.




boodou a dit:


> mais en fait Bassman c'est encore un pseudo de Da Capo ???
> faites chier les mecs !



Ouaipp : pour me reconnaitre tu comptes le nombre de A dans le pseudo

starmac : 2
da capo : 2
Bassman : 2
BackCat : 2
j'en passe et des meilleurs

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h23 ----------

*TOP 3 - 26/08/09 :*
24 heures : pickwick (29) - Bassman (26) - boodou (26)
Une semaine : pickwick (281) - pascalformac (133) - iDuck (121)
Un mois : pickwick (1169) - pascalformac (592) -  iDuck (417)

*BEST OF TOP 3 :*
*58 fois : pickwick
52 fois : pascalformac
19 fois : C0rentin*
11 fois : iDuck
10 fois : twinworld
7 fois : pac
6 fois : FrançoisMacG
3 fois : r e m y, Fab'Fab, moebius80
2 fois : JPTK, melaure, Bassman
1 fois : bananouf, vleroy, Enrin, Moonwalker, pim, lepetitpiero, DarkPeDrO, boodou

*Top of the Tops*
24 h : pickwick (98)
Semaine : pickwick (414)
Mois : pickwick (1214)

_*Semblant d'analyse :*
Loupé, Bassman n'est que second pour ce classement intermédiaire.
Même en créant et animant un piège à troll, il se fait dépasser par pickwick.

Quoi ?
Qui a dit lassant ?
_


Gardons espoir, la suite c'est demain et tout peut changer.


----------



## gKatarn (27 Août 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> chut, j'suis en tête



Et t'en es fier ?


----------



## tirhum (27 Août 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Et t'en es fier ?


Poil au derrière...


----------



## da capo (28 Août 2009)

*TOP 3 - 28/08/09 :*
24 heures : pickwick (100) - [Vezøul]Numerø41 (68) - Grobaouche (25)
Une semaine : pickwick (326) - pascalformac (144) - iDuck (123)
Un mois : pickwick (1190) - pascalformac (583) -  iDuck (416)

*BEST OF TOP 3 :*
*61 fois : pickwick
54 fois : pascalformac
19 fois : C0rentin*
13 fois : iDuck
10 fois : twinworld
7 fois : pac
6 fois : FrançoisMacG
3 fois : r e m y, Fab'Fab, moebius80
2 fois : JPTK, melaure, Bassman
1 fois : bananouf, vleroy, Enrin, Moonwalker, pim, lepetitpiero, DarkPeDrO, boodou, [Vezøul]Numerø41, Grobaouche

*Top of the Tops*
24 h : pickwick (100)
Semaine : pickwick (414)
Mois : pickwick (1214)

_*Semblant d'analyse :*
pickwick bat son record de messages (100 en 24h)
[Vezøul]Numerø41 entre en force. Voilà un membre d'élite qui ne s'économise pas.

_

Je laisse les clés à qui les prend, je pars loger dans une yourte pour le week-end.


----------



## aCLR (29 Août 2009)

da capo a dit:


> Je laisse les clés à qui les prend, je pars loger dans une yourte pour le week-end.



Je les prend aujourd'hui&#8230;


*TOP 3 - 29/08/09 :*
24 heures : Macuserman (53) - AroundTheWorld (24) - Frodon (20)
Une semaine : pickwick (299) - [Vezøul]Numerø41 (136) - pascalformac (127)
Un mois : pickwick (1184) - pascalformac (588) -  iDuck (417)

*BEST OF TOP 3 :*
*63 fois : pickwick
56 fois : pascalformac
19 fois : C0rentin*
14 fois : iDuck
10 fois : twinworld
7 fois : pac
6 fois : FrançoisMacG
3 fois : r e m y, Fab'Fab, moebius80
2 fois : JPTK, melaure, Bassman, [Vezøul]Numerø41
1 fois : bananouf, vleroy, Enrin, Moonwalker, pim, lepetitpiero, DarkPeDrO, boodou, Macuserman, AroundTheWorld, Frodon, Grobaouche

*Top of the Tops*
24 h : pickwick (100)
Semaine : pickwick (414)
Mois : pickwick (1214)

_*Semblant d'analyse :*
le top 3 du jour est complètement chamboulé&#8230;
Encore un coup de SL ?

[Vezøul]Numerø41 continue sa progression, il entre dans le top 3 de la semaine.

_

La suite demain&#8230;


----------



## aCLR (30 Août 2009)

*TOP 3 - 30/08/09 :*
24 heures : FrançoisMacG (35) - Macuserman (29) - [Vezøul]Numerø41 (24)
Une semaine : pickwick (295) - [Vezøul]Numerø41 (165) - pascalformac (138)
Un mois : pickwick (1184) - pascalformac (570) -  iDuck (426)

*BEST OF TOP 3 :*
*65 fois : pickwick
58 fois : pascalformac
19 fois : C0rentin*
15 fois : iDuck
10 fois : twinworld
7 fois : pac
7 fois : FrançoisMacG
3 fois : r e m y, Fab'Fab, moebius80, [Vezøul]Numerø41
2 fois : JPTK, melaure, Bassman, Macuserman
1 fois : bananouf, vleroy, Enrin, Moonwalker, pim, lepetitpiero, DarkPeDrO, boodou, AroundTheWorld, Frodon, Grobaouche

*Top of the Tops*
24 h : pickwick (100)
Semaine : pickwick (414)
Mois : pickwick (1214)

_*Semblant d'analyse :*
Macuserman faiblit (dimanche oblige), talonné par [Vezøul]Numerø41 et ses incontournables :p :D :D alors que FrançoisMacG revient en pôle position de la quotidienne. Cela lui permet de revenir à la hauteur de pac dans notre BEST OF TOP 3 !

_

La suite demain


----------



## boodou (30 Août 2009)

Et sinon Snow Leopard ça sert à quoi, finalement ?


----------



## da capo (31 Août 2009)

*TOP 3 - 31/08/09 :*
24 heures : Macuserman (99) - pickwick (40) - FrançoisMacG (37)
Une semaine : pickwick (300) - Macuserman (197) - [Vezøul]Numerø41 (188)
Un mois : pickwick (1224) - pascalformac (559) -  iDuck (432)

*BEST OF TOP 3 :*
*68 fois : pickwick
59 fois : pascalformac
19 fois : C0rentin*
16 fois : iDuck
10 fois : twinworld
8 fois : FrançoisMacG
7 fois : pac
4 fois : Macuserman, [Vezøul]Numerø41
3 fois : r e m y, Fab'Fab, moebius80
2 fois : JPTK, melaure, Bassman
1 fois : bananouf, vleroy, Enrin, Moonwalker, pim, lepetitpiero, DarkPeDrO, boodou, AroundTheWorld, Frodon, Grobaouche

*Top of the Tops*
24 h : pickwick (100)
Semaine : pickwick (414)
Mois : pickwick (1224)

_*Semblant d'analyse :*

Un nouveau record mensuel pour pickwick, ça se salue. Ca se répète, c'est peut-être lassant mais notre Usain Bolt de la contribution avance comme le jamaïquain, détendu, sans souci. Alors que le champion du monde évoque déjà un nouveau défi (le saut en longueur) à la hauteur (si je puis dire) de ses capacités, pickwick n'a pas encore fait d'annonce fracassante sur son avenir de multi-recordman.
Que de modération ! Saluons.
Certes, la mise en vente de Os X 10.6 l'aura aidé à atteindre à nouveau des sommets, mais c'est aussi le cas pour les autres contributeurs. Les lièvres sont plus habituels dans les courses de fond mais pickwick est fort partout.

Les fils sur Snow Leopard (Snow pour les intimes) fleurissent comme si un printemps tardif dardait ses doux rayons sur l'actualité Apple. Espérons que les gelées tardives ne viendront pas trop vertement clore les débats.

Confirmation de la semaine : pascalformac plonge. Il n'apparait plus ni dans le top 24h ni dans le top hebdo. Il conserve encore une avance non négligeable dans le top mensuel, mais iDuck, particulièrement actif, a déjà fait son sort à C0rentin ; alors pourquoi pas avaler tout cru pascalformac.

Bref, c'est la rentrée, c'est un joli bordel, et le 9 septembre est encore loin.
Pourtant, renouvellement lumineux de gamme ou pleine déception des ipod-users, pas de doute que les compteurs vont exploser.

_

La suite demain


----------



## aCLR (1 Septembre 2009)

_Un de nos reporters vient de me faire parvenir une image exclusive,
prise à 01h57 heure de Paris.
Nan ! Vous ne rêvez pas !
Nous assistons en direct à un nouveau record de la contribution_​

Voir la pièce jointe 21956​


----------



## da capo (1 Septembre 2009)

*TOP 3 - 01/09/09 :*
24 heures : pickwick (173) - [Vezøul]Numerø41 (89) - Macuserman (59)
Une semaine : pickwick (385) - [Vezøul]Numerø41 (272) - Macuserman (270)
Un mois : pickwick (1327) - pascalformac (568) -  iDuck (424)

*BEST OF TOP 3 :*
*71 fois : pickwick
60 fois : pascalformac
17 fois : C0rentin, iDuck*
10 fois : twinworld
8 fois : FrançoisMacG
7 fois : pac
6 fois : Macuserman, [Vezøul]Numerø41
3 fois : r e m y, Fab'Fab, moebius80
2 fois : JPTK, melaure, Bassman
1 fois : bananouf, vleroy, Enrin, Moonwalker, pim, lepetitpiero, DarkPeDrO, boodou, AroundTheWorld, Frodon, Grobaouche

*Top of the Tops*
24 h : pickwick (173)
Semaine : pickwick (414)
Mois : pickwick (1327)

_*Semblant d'analyse :*

*173 messages en 24h.

No comment.*

_


----------



## Macuserman (1 Septembre 2009)

Je suis supris de mon entrée! Mais au moins j'y suis entré!


----------



## jugnin (1 Septembre 2009)

da capo a dit:


> _
> 
> *173 messages en 24h.
> 
> ...



Et encore, il a été banni le mois dernier...


----------



## pickwick (1 Septembre 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Et encore, il a été banni le mois dernier...




oui... c'était histoire de fêter le "moisiversaire".... les 1er et 2 aout derniers j'étais en pénitence  
Mais hier macuserman a dépassé les 120 messages en cours d'après midi...ce qui m'a un peu, juste un peu, piqué au vif.... :love:


----------



## jugnin (1 Septembre 2009)

Et sinon, elle est bien, ta vie ?


----------



## Macuserman (1 Septembre 2009)

pickwick a dit:


> oui... c'était histoire de fêter le "moisiversaire".... les 1er et 2 aout derniers j'étais en pénitence
> Mais hier macuserman a dépassé les 120 messages en cours d'après midi...ce qui m'a un peu, juste un peu, piqué au vif.... :love:



Mais on est plus efficace comme ça, et au moins on peut être utiles! Alors bon je prône la collaboration!


----------



## boodou (1 Septembre 2009)

da capo a dit:


> _*Semblant d'analyse :*
> 
> *173 messages en 24h.
> 
> ...



Evidemment si tu payes trois clandestins chinois 24h/24 devant l'ordi  tout est possible


----------



## yvos (1 Septembre 2009)

'tain mais je comprends pas ! Je fais tout ce que je peux pour rentrer dans ce classement ! Murde alors.


----------



## WebOliver (1 Septembre 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Et sinon, elle est bien, ta vie ?



Sûrement qu'elle est plus belle&#8230;


----------



## Macuserman (1 Septembre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> 'tain mais je comprends pas ! Je fais tout ce que je peux pour rentrer dans ce classement ! Murde alors.



Hummm ça va dépoter!


----------



## pickwick (1 Septembre 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Et sinon, elle est bien, ta vie ?



Ne t'en fais pas pour moi, cette situation ne durera pas éternellement, je suis certainement en manque (de boulot) en ce moment, et c'est une manière de compenser et de m'occuper l'esprit en rendant service à quand même pas mal de gens, une autre manière de travailler quoi... et de ne pas trop me faire de bile pour la suite...
Pour le reste, toutes mes fonctions vitales vont bien je te rassure ....:love:


----------



## yvos (1 Septembre 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Sûrement qu'elle est plus belle



Plus belle ta vie, quoi.

Du grand, du très grand WebO


----------



## jugnin (1 Septembre 2009)

boodou a dit:


> Evidemment si tu payes trois clandestins chinois 24h/24 devant l'ordi  tout est possible



Parce que tu les payes, tes clandestins ?


----------



## WebOliver (1 Septembre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> Plus belle ta vie, quoi.
> 
> Du grand, du très grand WebO



Toi aussi t'essaies d'intégrer ce p*tain de classement?  Y doit nous manquer un truc&#8230;


----------



## Macuserman (1 Septembre 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Toi aussi t'essaies d'intégrer ce p*tain de classement?  Y doit nous manquer un truc



Pourtant vous, les modos, vous en avez des messages à mettre, éditer et tout et tout, ce devrait être indétronable un modo dans le classement!


----------



## boodou (1 Septembre 2009)

Une piste à explorer, peut-être ?


----------



## WebOliver (1 Septembre 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> Pourtant vous, les modos, vous en avez des messages à mettre, éditer et tout et tout, ce devrait être indétronable un modo dans le classement!



Ouais ouais, fais le malin. Et après ça vient couiner à l'accueil!


----------



## yvos (1 Septembre 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> Pourtant vous, les modos, vous en avez des messages à mettre, éditer et tout et tout, ce devrait être indétronable un modo dans le classement!



Des messages à retirer, oui !


----------



## pickwick (1 Septembre 2009)

boodou a dit:


> Une piste à explorer, peut-être ? &#8230;


ah non.... Pickwick c'est mon chat et pas autre chose :love:
Bon je vous laisse ... je sors !!!


----------



## yvos (1 Septembre 2009)

pickwick a dit:


> ah non.... Pickwick c'est mon chat et pas autre chose :love:
> Bon je vous laisse ... je sors !!!



ouais et yvos c'est ma chatte, peut-être?


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Septembre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> ouais et yvos c'est ma chatte, peut-être?


Ah bon?


----------



## boodou (1 Septembre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> ouais et yvos c'est ma chatte, peut-être?



Non, toi c'est un superforum à la con !


----------



## jugnin (1 Septembre 2009)

> Dans le syndrome de Pickwick, il y a association :
> 
> 
> d'une obésité majeure supérieure à 120 kg ;
> ...



Faute de goût aggravée dans la construction de sa maison (et au bord d'une quatre-voies, en plus)




​


----------



## yvos (1 Septembre 2009)

boodou a dit:


> Non, toi c'est un superforum à la con !





il doit y avoir erreur car je suis simplement incapable d'en respecter les règles élémentaires

_"Nouvelle règle: le minimum de ligne est désormais de 5!"_

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h55 ----------

ah ça, pour faire les co*ns avec google, ça marche mais quand il s'agit d'aider son prochain en proposant de faire une recherche ou de réparer les autorisations, y a plus personne


----------



## Macuserman (1 Septembre 2009)

Moi je couine??! 
Pickwick, il miaule?

Pourquoi je couine moi? Enfin, ça se saurait!


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Septembre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> ouais et yvos c'est ma chatte, peut-être?



C'est Yvette alors, Horner


----------



## yvos (2 Septembre 2009)

Je sens que [vezoul] va nous faire un bon score...


----------



## da capo (2 Septembre 2009)

*TOP 3 - 01/09/09 :*
24 heures : [Vezøul]Numerø41 (77) - pickwick (76) - Macuserman (51)
Une semaine : pickwick (413) - [Vezøul]Numerø41 (334) - Macuserman (320)
Un mois : pickwick (1338) - pascalformac (556) -  iDuck (431)

*BEST OF TOP 3 :*
*74 fois : pickwick
61 fois : pascalformac
18 fois : iDuck*
17 fois : C0rentin
10 fois : twinworld
8 fois : FrançoisMacG, [Vezøul]Numerø41, Macuserman
7 fois : pac
3 fois : r e m y, Fab'Fab, moebius80
2 fois : JPTK, melaure, Bassman
1 fois : bananouf, vleroy, Enrin, Moonwalker, pim, lepetitpiero, DarkPeDrO, boodou, AroundTheWorld, Frodon, Grobaouche

*Top of the Tops*
24 h : pickwick (173)
Semaine : pickwick (414)
Mois : pickwick (1338)

_*Semblant d'analyse - service minimum :*
C0rentin sort du best of, iDuck y rentre mais [Vezøul]Numerø41 et Macuserman ne sont pas si loin.
_

Demain, oeut-être.


----------



## boodou (2 Septembre 2009)

Je parcours les forums comme tout un chacun et force est de reconnaître que notre camarade [Vezøul]Numerø41 aide beaucoup les autres membres, toujours prêt à fournir des conseils avisés.
Il est donc légitime qu'il détrône enfin Pickwick


----------



## Macuserman (2 Septembre 2009)

Mais je vais en sortir&#8230;

Les classes ont repris et je vais voir ma fréquentation chuter.
Je m'auto-prends des vacances!


----------



## jugnin (2 Septembre 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> Mais je vais en sortir
> 
> Les classes ont repris et je vais voir ma fréquentation chuter.
> Je m'auto-prends des vacances!



Cool.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2009)

da capo a dit:


> C0rentin sort du best of.



Snif, je vais finir comme Dave .


----------



## estcethomas (2 Septembre 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Snif, je vais finir comme Dave .



c'est qui dave?


----------



## pickwick (3 Septembre 2009)

boodou a dit:


> Je parcours les forums comme tout un chacun et force est de reconnaître que notre camarade [Vezøul]Numerø41 aide beaucoup les autres membres, toujours prêt à fournir des conseils avisés.
> Il est donc légitime qu'il détrône enfin Pickwick




Ah c'est certain avec 90% de posts dans les forums d'expression !!!! :love::love::love:


----------



## da capo (3 Septembre 2009)

*TOP 3 - 03/09/09 :*
24 heures : Macuserman (92) - [Vezøul]Numerø41 (62) - pickwick (35)
Une semaine : pickwick (436) - Macuserman (405) - [Vezøul]Numerø41 (378)
Un mois : pickwick (1314) - pascalformac (567) -  [Vezøul]Numerø41 (487)

*BEST OF TOP 3 :*
*77 fois : pickwick
62 fois : pascalformac
18 fois : iDuck*
17 fois : C0rentin
11 fois : [Vezøul]Numerø41
10 fois : twinworld, Macuserman
8 fois : FrançoisMacG
7 fois : pac
3 fois : r e m y, Fab'Fab, moebius80
2 fois : JPTK, melaure, Bassman
1 fois : bananouf, vleroy, Enrin, Moonwalker, pim, lepetitpiero, DarkPeDrO, boodou, AroundTheWorld, Frodon, Grobaouche
0 fois : tous les autres membres, dont moi et mes multiples pseudos.

*Top of the Tops*
24 h : pickwick (173)
Semaine : pickwick (436)
Mois : pickwick (1338)

_*Semblant d'analyse - option service minimum obligatoire :*
@pickwick : bon, c'est pas tout, mais si en plus il faut faire une analyse critique sur la nature des messages ! Il y a des gens qui bossent, merdre !
Pas comme ces traine-savates de macgéné- users !
_

Demain, numéro spécial dressage.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Septembre 2009)

pickwick a dit:


> Ah c'est certain avec 90% de posts dans les forums d'expression !!!! :love::love::love:



Et alors ?... Qu'est-ce qu'on en a à foutre ?...


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Septembre 2009)

da capo a dit:


> *TOP 3 - 03/09/09 :*
> 24 heures : Macuserman (92) - [Vezøul]Numerø41 (62) - pickwick (35)



Grosse baisse de régime, pickwick.
Un problème ?


----------



## pickwick (3 Septembre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Grosse baisse de régime, pickwick.
> Un problème ?



C'est peut-être avant que j'en avais un, non ?   il y a moins de questions ces jours-ci et je ne passe plus tout mon temps devant le mac non plus....
La vie, quoi !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Septembre 2009)

pickwick a dit:


> C'est peut-être avant que j'en avais un, non ?   il y a moins de questions ces jours-ci et je ne passe plus tout mon temps devant le mac non plus....
> La vie, quoi !



Le vide, presque...


----------



## pickwick (4 Septembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Le vide, presque...



il y a des vides bien agréables à explorer n'est ce pas ?


----------



## da capo (4 Septembre 2009)

*TOP 3 - 04/09/09 :*
24 heures : pickwick (72) - [Vezøul]Numerø41 (70) - PATOCHMAN (35)
Une semaine : Macuserman (417) - pickwick (407) - [Vezøul]Numerø41 (372)
Un mois : pickwick (1379) - pascalformac (568) -  [Vezøul]Numerø41 (545)

*BEST OF TOP 3 :*
*80 fois : pickwick
63 fois : pascalformac
18 fois : iDuck*
17 fois : C0rentin
14 fois : [Vezøul]Numerø41
11 fois :Macuserman
10 fois : twinworld
8 fois : FrançoisMacG
7 fois : pac
3 fois : r e m y, Fab'Fab, moebius80
2 fois : JPTK, melaure, Bassman
1 fois : bananouf, vleroy, Enrin, Moonwalker, pim, lepetitpiero, DarkPeDrO, boodou, AroundTheWorld, Frodon, Grobaouche, *PATOCHMAN*
0 fois : tous les autres membres, dont moi et mes multiples pseudos.

*Top of the Tops*
24 h : pickwick (173)
Semaine : pickwick (436)
Mois : pickwick (1379)

_*Semblant d'analyse option peur du vide*
Le passage à vide de pickwick n'aura pas duré longtemps. Il aura rapidement retrouvé des trous à boucher.

C'est tout ? Ah ben, non, il y a du nouveau : voilà PATOCHMAN qui arrive dans le classement.
Comme quoi, après [Vezøul]Numerø41, le Bar tend à occuper les meilleures places.

Enfin, comme toutes les bonnes choses ont une fin, Macuserman retourne à l'école et [... suite au choix ...]

Question dressage, j'ai bêtement laissé mon knout sous la pluie, le cuir bave un peu : je m'en servirai une autre fois.
_

Demain, numéro spécial le vide et l'ennui.


----------



## pickwick (4 Septembre 2009)

da capo a dit:


> Le passage à vide de pickwick n'aura pas duré longtemps. Il aura rapidement retrouvé des trous à boucher.
> Question dressage, j'ai bêtement laissé mon knout sous la pluie, le cuir bave un peu : je m'en servirai une autre fois.
> [/I]



ça va... ça vient...


----------



## da capo (4 Septembre 2009)

pickwick a dit:


> ça va... ça vient...



tu as raison d'insister : nous n'avions pas compris l'allusion.


----------



## Romuald (4 Septembre 2009)

da capo a dit:


> .../...
> 0 fois : tous les autres membres, dont moi et mes multiples pseudos.
> .../...



L'honnêteté voudrait que tu fasses la somme des messages de tes multiples pseudos. Sinon ça vaut pas :sick:


----------



## da capo (4 Septembre 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> L'honnêteté voudrait que tu fasses la somme des messages de tes multiples pseudos. Sinon ça vaut pas :sick:



La confiance règne à ce que je vois. :mouais:


----------



## gKatarn (4 Septembre 2009)

da capo a dit:


> *PATOCHMAN*



Manque l'italique


----------



## Romuald (4 Septembre 2009)

da capo a dit:


> La confiance règne à ce que je vois. :mouais:







Aie confianccccccccccccccccccceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
crois-z-en moââââââââââ...


----------



## da capo (4 Septembre 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> kaa​
> 
> Aie confianccccccccccccccccccceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> crois-z-en moââââââââââ...



Eh bien, non, kaa n'est pas un de mes multiples pseudos (malgré le fait que ce nom contienne exactement deux A)

play again


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2009)

da capo a dit:


> Il aura rapidement retrouvé des trous à boucher.





pickwick a dit:


> ça va... ça vient...



Ouais,
voilà.


----------



## estcethomas (4 Septembre 2009)

da capo a dit:


> 0 fois : tous les autres membres, dont moi et mes multiples pseudos.




Mensonge!!! Si l'on regarde le classement, certes da capo n'apparait pas, au moins 2 de tes multiples pseudo apparaissent!
Et oui les pseudo avec les 2 A!


----------



## da capo (4 Septembre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Manque l'italique



Oupps

Mes plus plates à l'intéressé.



estcethomas a dit:


> Mensonge!!! Si l'on regarde le classement, certes da capo n'apparait pas, au moins 2 de tes multiples pseudo apparaissent!
> Et oui les pseudo avec les 2 A!



Vous n'avez rien de mieux à faire que de venir poster ici ?
Pas de pauvre switcher en complète errance : 'tain merdre, l'est où mon ctrl-x ?

Ils sont tous gérés par pickwick ?

Allez, ne vous trompez pas de cible : ne confondez pas les membres à double a avec les membres à double ick.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2009)

C'est quoi ces conneries de double A ?
Philémon a énervé un piano sauvage ou quoi ?!


----------



## da capo (4 Septembre 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> C'est quoi ces conneries de double A ?
> Philémon a énervé un piano sauvage ou quoi ?!



Rien de grave double a, simple a. Ca donne de quoi causer aux malheureux.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Septembre 2009)

*J'VAIS TOUS VOUS NIQUER,
TAS DE FANFRELUCHES!!! *


----------



## da capo (5 Septembre 2009)

*TOP 3 - 05/09/09 :*
24 heures : [Vezøul]Numerø41 (48) - FrançoisMacG (35) - Flibust007 (29)
Une semaine : pickwick (398) - [Vezøul]Numerø41 (396) - Macuserman (375)
Un mois : pickwick (1354) - [Vezøul]Numerø41 (595) -  pascalformac (558)

*BEST OF TOP 3 :*
*82 fois : pickwick
64 fois : pascalformac
18 fois : iDuck*
17 fois : C0rentin, [Vezøul]Numerø41 
11 fois :Macuserman
10 fois : twinworld
9 fois : FrançoisMacG
7 fois : pac
3 fois : r e m y, Fab'Fab, moebius80
2 fois : JPTK, melaure, Bassman
1 fois : bananouf, vleroy, Enrin, Moonwalker, pim, lepetitpiero, DarkPeDrO, boodou, AroundTheWorld, Frodon, Grobaouche, PATOCHMAN, Flibust007
0 fois : tous les autres membres, dont moi et mes multiples pseudos.

*Top of the Tops*
24 h : pickwick (173)
Semaine : pickwick (436)
Mois : pickwick (1379)

_*Semblant d'analyse*
C'est le week-end, c'est déjà bien.
_

Demain, on verra bien.



PATOCHMAN a dit:


> *J'VAIS TOUS VOUS NIQUER,
> TAS DE FANFRELUCHES!!! *



Déjà fatigué ? ah la la, ces insulaires.


----------



## da capo (6 Septembre 2009)

*TOP 3 - 05/09/09 :*
24 heures : Macuserman (35) - pascalformac (29) - [Vezøul]Numerø41 (25)
Une semaine : pickwick (397) - [Vezøul]Numerø41 (394) - Macuserman (379)
Un mois : pickwick (1339) - [Vezøul]Numerø41 (622) -  pascalformac (568)

*BEST OF TOP 3 :*
*84 fois : pickwick
66 fois : pascalformac
20 fois : [Vezøul]Numerø41*
18 fois : iDuck
17 fois : C0rentin 
13 fois :Macuserman
10 fois : twinworld
9 fois : FrançoisMacG
7 fois : pac
3 fois : r e m y, Fab'Fab, moebius80
2 fois : JPTK, melaure, Bassman
1 fois : bananouf, vleroy, Enrin, Moonwalker, pim, lepetitpiero, DarkPeDrO, boodou, AroundTheWorld, Frodon, Grobaouche, PATOCHMAN, Flibust007
0 fois : tous les autres membres, dont moi et mes multiples pseudos.

*Top of the Tops*
24 h : pickwick (173)
Semaine : pickwick (436)
Mois : pickwick (1379)

_*Semblant d'analyse*
C'est le week-end : pickwick est absent, Macuserman n'a pas cours, pascalformac pointe son nez, [Vezøul]Numerø41 chasse iDuck de la troisième place du Best of.
Il fait beau, la bière est fraiche.
_

Demain, on verra bien.


----------



## da capo (7 Septembre 2009)

*TOP 3 - 07/09/09 :*
24 heures : [Vezøul]Numerø41 (34) - FrançoisMacG (25) - Macuserman (25)
Une semaine : [Vezøul]Numerø41 (388) - pickwick (360) - Macuserman (287)
Un mois : pickwick (1300) - [Vezøul]Numerø41 (639) -  pascalformac (565


*BEST OF TOP 3 :*
*86 fois : pickwick
67 fois : pascalformac
23 fois : [Vezøul]Numerø41*
18 fois : iDuck
17 fois : C0rentin 
15 fois :Macuserman
10 fois : twinworld, FrançoisMacG
7 fois : pac
3 fois : r e m y, Fab'Fab, moebius80
2 fois : JPTK, melaure, Bassman
1 fois : bananouf, vleroy, Enrin, Moonwalker, pim, lepetitpiero, DarkPeDrO, boodou, AroundTheWorld, Frodon, Grobaouche, PATOCHMAN, Flibust007
0 fois : tous les autres membres, dont moi et mes multiples pseudos.

*Top of the Tops*
24 h : pickwick (173)
Semaine : pickwick (436)
Mois : pickwick (1379)

_*Semblant d'analyse*
RAS.
Mis à part les troll du week-end, le fait que pickwick soit encore absent, que Macuserman ne doit pas avoir tant de cours que ça pour continuer à participer autant.
_

Demain, on verra bien et sinon, je prends ma licence de curling.


----------



## da capo (8 Septembre 2009)

*TOP 3 - 08/09/09 :*
24 heures : [Vezøul]Numerø41 (57) - FrançoisMacG (30) - Khyu (22)
Une semaine : [Vezøul]Numerø41 (356) - Macuserman (222) - pickwick (195) 
Un mois : pickwick (1183) - [Vezøul]Numerø41 (693) -  pascalformac (561)

*BEST OF TOP 3 :*
*87 fois : pickwick
68 fois : pascalformac
26 fois : [Vezøul]Numerø41*
18 fois : iDuck
17 fois : C0rentin 
16 fois :Macuserman
11 fois :FrançoisMacG
10 fois : twinworld
7 fois : pac
3 fois : r e m y, Fab'Fab, moebius80
2 fois : JPTK, melaure, Bassman
1 fois : bananouf, vleroy, Enrin, Moonwalker, pim, lepetitpiero, DarkPeDrO, boodou, AroundTheWorld, Frodon, Grobaouche, PATOCHMAN, Flibust007, Khyu
0 fois : tous les autres membres, dont moi et mes multiples pseudos.

*Top of the Tops*
24 h : pickwick (173)
Semaine : pickwick (436)
Mois : pickwick (1379)

_*Semblant d'analyse*
pickwick est mort.
Vive [Vezøul]Numerø41
_


----------



## da capo (9 Septembre 2009)

*TOP 3 - 09/09/09 :*
24 heures : pickwick (92) - [Vezøul]Numerø41 (29) - FrançoisMacG (25))
Une semaine : [Vezøul]Numerø41 (305) - pickwick (204) - Macuserman (184) 
Un mois : pickwick (1175) - [Vezøul]Numerø41 (719) -  pascalformac (548)

*BEST OF TOP 3 :*
*90 fois : pickwick
69 fois : pascalformac
29 fois : [Vezøul]Numerø41*
18 fois : iDuck
17 fois : C0rentin, Macuserman
12 fois :FrançoisMacG
10 fois : twinworld
7 fois : pac
3 fois : r e m y, Fab'Fab, moebius80
2 fois : JPTK, melaure, Bassman
1 fois : bananouf, vleroy, Enrin, Moonwalker, pim, lepetitpiero, DarkPeDrO, boodou, AroundTheWorld, Frodon, Grobaouche, PATOCHMAN, Flibust007, Khyu
0 fois : tous les autres membres, dont moi et mes multiples pseudos.

*Top of the Tops*
24 h : pickwick (173)
Semaine : pickwick (436)
Mois : pickwick (1379)

_*Semblant d'analyse post mortem*
Hier, un peu hâtivement, j'annonçais la mort de pickwick.
Quelle erreur ! Mais pouvais-je prévoir que tel "notre" seigneur, pickwick ressuciterait trois jours plus tard ?

Bref, il ne nous reste plus qu'à attendre l'ascencion.
Ascension que j'imagine glorieuse et spectaculaire tant l'actualité est énorme : keynote et football.





Ah, il n'y a pas de choix ? On ne causera que de la keynote ?
Tant pis.
_


----------



## Dark-Tintin (9 Septembre 2009)

Tiens, y'a des gens qui postent en 1 mois la moitié de ce que j'ai posté en plus de 5ans... Ca laisse imaginer une vie sociale exceptionelle...


----------



## jugnin (9 Septembre 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Tiens, y'a des gens qui postent en 1 mois la moitié de ce que j'ai posté en plus de 5ans... Ca laisse imaginer une vie sociale exceptionelle...



Et quand on a une faible activité sur les forums doublée d'une vie sociale de merde ?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (9 Septembre 2009)

J'ai des cordes pas chères pour ça


----------



## pickwick (10 Septembre 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Tiens, y'a des gens qui postent en 1 mois la moitié de ce que j'ai posté en plus de 5ans... Ca laisse imaginer une vie sociale exceptionelle...



Je te laisse à toutes tes suppositions.....merci Jugnin en passant 

Il vaut mieux pour moi poster à 98 % sur des forums techniques et rendre service à pas mal de gens que de me vautrer devant des séries TV sur le canapé...... surtout quand mon travail il y a encore quelques semaines  (crise passée par là) s'assimilait à ce genre d'activités de services.
ça aide et ça m'aide ! 

Quant à ma vie sociale et plus si affinités, tout va bene.....


----------



## Bassman (10 Septembre 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Tiens, y'a des gens qui postent en 1 mois la moitié de ce que j'ai posté en plus de 5ans... Ca laisse imaginer une vie sociale exceptionelle...



Jugement hâtif peut être, rien ne permet d'affirmer quand malgré ton faible temps et posts sur macgénération ta vie sociale est plus exceptionnelle, ni même simplement plus riche, ou intéressante.

T'vois l'idée ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2009)

Hé !
Au lieu de jouer les marioles à kikika la plus grosse vie sociale, acceptez de regarder la réalité en face : tous ceux qui ont trouvé cinq minutes pour poster dans ce fil sont au mieux des associaux.
Voilà.


----------



## da capo (10 Septembre 2009)

*TOP 3 - 10/09/09 :*
24 heures : Macuserman (53) - WinMac (37) - Arlequin (32)
Une semaine : [Vezøul]Numerø41 (276) - pickwick (179) - FrançoisMacG (160)
Un mois : pickwick (1137) - [Vezøul]Numerø41 (744) -  Macuserman (564)

*BEST OF TOP 3 :*
*92 fois : pickwick
69 fois : pascalformac
31 fois : [Vezøul]Numerø41*
19 fois : Macuserman
18 fois : iDuck
17 fois : C0rentin
13 fois :FrançoisMacG
10 fois : twinworld
7 fois : pac
3 fois : r e m y, Fab'Fab, moebius80
2 fois : JPTK, melaure, Bassman
1 fois : bananouf, vleroy, Enrin, Moonwalker, pim, lepetitpiero, DarkPeDrO, boodou, AroundTheWorld, Frodon, Grobaouche, PATOCHMAN, Flibust007, Khyu, WinMac, Arlequin
0 fois : tous les autres membres, dont moi et mes multiples pseudos.

*Top of the Tops*
24 h : pickwick (173)
Semaine : pickwick (436)
Mois : pickwick (1379)

_*Semblant d'analyse d'un asocial notoire*
C'est la chute brutale, incompréhensible, presque effrayante de pickwick, qui s'il ne redresse pas la barre, aura bientôt un total mensuel inférieur à 1000.

Macuserman, lui, ne doit pas avoir grand chose comme devoirs, car il parvient à déloger pascalformac du TOP3 quotidien. Ou pascalformac, l'aurait-il fait exprès pour s'arrêter sur le noble nombre 69 ?
Quel coquin !
_

Voilà, c'est fait.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (10 Septembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Jugement hâtif peut être, rien ne permet d'affirmer quand malgré ton faible temps et posts sur macgénération ta vie sociale est plus exceptionnelle, ni même simplement plus riche, ou intéressante.
> 
> T'vois l'idée ?




Ben quand tu postes 50 messages par jour, ça laisse pas supposer plus de vie sociale que si t'en postes 2...
C'était pas un jugement hatif, juste une impression que poster 100 messages par mois ça fait pas mal de temps devant un écran....


----------



## Luc G (10 Septembre 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Ben quand tu postes 50 messages par jour, ça laisse pas supposer plus de vie sociale que si t'en postes 2...
> C'était pas un jugement hatif, juste une impression que poster 100 messages par mois ça fait pas mal de temps devant un écran....



Vu que la journée ne se limite pas à la vie sociale d'un côté, à l'envoi de messages sur le forum orange d'autre part, difficile de dire l'influence que peut avoir l'augmentation même forte du temps passé pour l'un sur le temps passé pour l'autre; Ça dépend du temps que tu mets pour manger, pour travailler, pour dormir, pour lire, j'en passe et des meilleures 

En plus pour la vie sociale comme pour le reste, quantité et qualité ne vont pas forcément de pair 

Bon, si pour changer, on s posait la question de la vie intellectuelle ?  parce que là non plus c'est pas gagné, et c'est pas seulement la faute aux forums


----------



## boodou (10 Septembre 2009)

D-T il est de mauvaise foi 
 il n'a aucune vie sociale, il passe son temps à gratter sa guitare dans une cave ...  
et en plus il nous tient au courant ! 










continue à bosser va ...


----------



## yvos (10 Septembre 2009)

Il suffit de poster du boulot et c'est réglé


----------



## kisbizz (10 Septembre 2009)

ha non je ne peux pas , ils m'ont obligée a signer une charte informatique


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Septembre 2009)

kisbizz a dit:


> ha non je ne peux pas , ils m'ont obligée a signer une charte informatique



Aaaaaaah booooooon! C'est pour ça qu'on a la paix, alors...


----------



## kisbizz (10 Septembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Aaaaaaah booooooon! C'est pour ça qu'on a la paix, alors...



t'inquiète , pas pour très longtemps .....enfin , j'espere


----------



## Dark-Tintin (10 Septembre 2009)

Euh... Les gens... Je vous emmerde


----------



## Romuald (10 Septembre 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Euh... Les gens... Je vous emmerde



T'es pas socia(b)l(e)


----------



## Luc G (10 Septembre 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Euh... Les gens... Je vous emmerde



pas tant que ça, pas tant que ça


----------



## Dark-Tintin (10 Septembre 2009)

J'parle pas de ce que tu ressens de mes réactions, ça je m'en fout ; j'parle de mon intention


----------



## da capo (10 Septembre 2009)

Non, mais franchement, il faut vraiment n'avoir rien d'autre à foutre pour venir écrire dans ce fil.

Alors, vos histoires de vie sociale et tout le tralala&#8230;

J'y crois à fond


----------



## Dark-Tintin (10 Septembre 2009)

da capo a dit:


> Non, mais franchement, il faut vraiment n'avoir rien d'autre à foutre pour venir écrire dans ce fil.
> 
> Alors, vos histoires de vie sociale et tout le tralala
> 
> J'y crois à fond




Juste un truc...


----------



## da capo (10 Septembre 2009)

Oh le brave gamin&#8230;
Tu sais qui l'a ouvert ce fil et l'alimente tous les jours ?

Allez, on passe à autre chose : je te paie un verre le 19 ? Et je te dirai à quoi il me sert.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (10 Septembre 2009)

En tout cas j'ai pas vu beacoup de posteurs en vacances pour l'instant... 

Ca m'étonnerait beaucoup que je viennes le 19


----------



## da capo (10 Septembre 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Ca m'étonnerait beaucoup que je viennes le 19



Un petit effort ?
Je te mets de côté 2cl de mirabelle fermière 

Sauf si la famille si oppose bien sûr


----------



## Dark-Tintin (10 Septembre 2009)

Nan, les parents sont assez cools la-dessus  :love:

Le problème, c'est que même si j'ai pas de soirée eux voudront aller au Lou et il faudra que quelqu'un garde les petits frères :hein:


----------



## da capo (10 Septembre 2009)

Ah la misère des aînés&#8230;

On va s'arranger.


----------



## WebOliver (10 Septembre 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Nan, les parents sont assez cools la-dessus  :love:
> 
> Le problème, c'est que même si j'ai pas de soirée eux voudront aller au Lou et il faudra que quelqu'un garde les petits frères :hein:



Tu peux pas les noyer?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (10 Septembre 2009)

Tu veux dire je les amènes au bar et je leur paye un demi chacun ?  (enfin... Je leur paye avec leur argent quand même... )


----------



## gKatarn (10 Septembre 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Tu peux pas les noyer?



Lui donne pas de mauvaises idées toi


----------



## WebOliver (10 Septembre 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Tu veux dire je les amènes au bar et je leur paye un demi chacun ?  (enfin... Je leur paye avec leur argent quand même... )



Ah ouais, aussi. On les mettra avec julrou au coin enfants.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (10 Septembre 2009)

C'est très bas


----------



## julrou 15 (10 Septembre 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Ah ouais, aussi. On les mettra avec julrou au coin enfants.



Mais je crois me souvenir aussi que les enfants de moins d'une mètre cinquante ont une zone réservée dans un coin de la terrasse... à côté du parc des bébés... 





Dark-Tintin a dit:


> C'est très bas



Très.


----------



## WebOliver (10 Septembre 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Mais je crois me souvenir aussi que les enfants de moins d'une mètre cinquante ont une zone réservée dans un coin de la terrasse... à côté du parc des bébés...



Pas concerné


----------



## julrou 15 (10 Septembre 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Pas concerné&#8230;



T'inquiète, ils peuvent aussi faire des exceptions...


----------



## WebOliver (10 Septembre 2009)

Bon, vous avez pas école demain les miteux?


----------



## julrou 15 (10 Septembre 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Bon, vous avez pas école demain les miteux?



Attends, vas-y molo, j'viens juste d'avoir mon emploi du temps... La rentrée, c'est la semaine prochaine;.. histoire de l'enregistrer...


----------



## WebOliver (10 Septembre 2009)

Branleur.


----------



## julrou 15 (10 Septembre 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Branleur.



Etudiant, monsieur, c'est un métier.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (10 Septembre 2009)

Tsss, ces étudiants, des glandeurs... Moi, j'ai quand même 4 heures de cours demain matin !


----------



## julrou 15 (10 Septembre 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Tsss, ces étudiants, des glandeurs... Moi, j'ai quand même 4 heures de cours demain matin !



Quand même !...  :affraid:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (10 Septembre 2009)

Les autres jours j'ai 8 heures aussi


----------



## julrou 15 (10 Septembre 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Les autres jours j'ai 8 heures aussi



En une matinée ? :affraid:  

Moi j'aime bien la semaine mercredi-vendredi... :style:


----------



## Nephou (10 Septembre 2009)

_se renconter au lou pascalou ?_ : il y a un fil pour ça !
_se tirer la bourre ?_ : il y a un fil pour ça !
_parler de ce qu&#8217;on fait ?_ : il y a un fil pour ça !


----------



## tirhum (10 Septembre 2009)

Nephou a dit:


> _se renconter au lou pascalou ?_ : il y a un fil pour ça !
> _se tirer la bourre ?_ : il y a un fil pour ça !
> _parler de ce quon fait ?_ : il y a un fil pour ça !





julrou 15 a dit:


> Là, maintenant, je me dis qu'il y a même un fil pour les fans de cyclisme !
> 
> Et pourtant...


Quelqu'un a vu mon pot d'échappement ?!...


----------



## Luc G (11 Septembre 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Etudiant, monsieur, c'est un métier.



Oui enfin, pour l'instant, t'es encore que stagiaire : étudiant, ça s'apprend, on en reparle dans 10 ans 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h03 ----------




tirhum a dit:


> Quelqu'un a vu mon pot d'échappement ?!...



Il s'est échappé, tu vas pas dire que ça t'étonne !


----------



## Romuald (11 Septembre 2009)

Luc G a dit:


> Il s'est échappé, tu vas pas dire que ça t'étonne !



On dirait que la p77-ite est aussi contagieuse que certaine grippe , même dans les régions reculées. Vite, les masques !


----------



## da capo (11 Septembre 2009)

*TOP 3 - 11/09/09 :*
24 heures : [Vezøul]Numerø41 (56) - pickwick (55) - PATOCHMAN (31))
Une semaine : [Vezøul]Numerø41 (266) - pickwick (164) - FrançoisMacG (159)
Un mois : pickwick (1135) - [Vezøul]Numerø41 (782) -  Macuserman (568)

*BEST OF TOP 3 :*
*95 fois : pickwick
69 fois : pascalformac
34 fois : [Vezøul]Numerø41*
20 fois : Macuserman
18 fois : iDuck
17 fois : C0rentin
14 fois :FrançoisMacG
10 fois : twinworld
7 fois : pac
3 fois : r e m y, Fab'Fab, moebius80
2 fois : JPTK, melaure, Bassman, PATOCHMAN
1 fois : bananouf, vleroy, Enrin, Moonwalker, pim, lepetitpiero, DarkPeDrO, boodou, AroundTheWorld, Frodon, Grobaouche, Flibust007, Khyu, WinMac, Arlequin
0 fois : tous les autres membres, dont moi et mes multiples pseudos.

*Top of the Tops*
24 h : pickwick (173)
Semaine : pickwick (436)
Mois : pickwick (1379)

_*Semblant d'analyse*
:sleep:
_


----------



## Lila (11 Septembre 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Hé !
> ......tous ceux qui ont trouvé cinq minutes pour poster dans ce fil sont au mieux des associaux.
> Voilà.




......rien que pour le dire ...il a fallut que tu y viennes.....hin hin hin


----------



## Luc G (11 Septembre 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> On dirait que la p77-ite est aussi contagieuse que certaine grippe , même dans les régions reculées. Vite, les masques !



Tu parles, je me suis retenu  Tu as tout juste échappé (toi aussi  et d'ailleurs puisque tu insistes, tu n'y couperas pas) :

"Tu n'as pas de pot, il s'est échappé, tu ne vas pas dire que ça détone"


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Septembre 2009)

Luc G a dit:


> Tu parles, je me suis retenu  Tu as tout juste échappé (toi aussi  et d'ailleurs puisque tu insistes, tu n'y couperas pas) :
> 
> "Tu n'as pas de pot, il s'est échappé, tu ne vas pas dire que ça détone"




Mais pourquoi je l'ai boulé vert, ce con ?!!?... :hein:
Maintenant va falloir que j'attende...


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Septembre 2009)

Lila a dit:


> ......rien que pour le dire ...il a fallut que tu y viennes.....hin hin hin



Rien d'étonnant : geek et plumiste ! Il cumule ! :love:


----------



## jugnin (11 Septembre 2009)

pickwick a dit:


> Je te laisse à toutes tes suppositions.....merci Jugnin en passant



Nan nan, ne me remercie pas. Vraiment pas.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2009)

Lila a dit:


> ......rien que pour le dire ...il a fallut que tu y viennes.....



Ah ouais, mais en ce qui me concerne c'est de notoriété publique, maintenant, plus besoin de faire semblant de sauver la face.


----------



## Lila (11 Septembre 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ah ouais, mais en ce qui me concerne c'est de notoriété publique, maintenant, plus besoin de faire semblant de sauver la face.



...oui mais la présence d'une personnalité de l'associalisme comme toi donne finalement toute sa crédibilité à ce tradada....

...alors que si tu avais posté une photo de cassoulet ....


----------



## da capo (12 Septembre 2009)

*TOP 3 - 12/09/09 :*
24 heures : Macuserman (38) - FrançoisMacG (24) - Sindanárië (22)
Une semaine : [Vezøul]Numerø41 (246) - pickwick (161) - Macuserman (159)
Un mois : pickwick (1112) - [Vezøul]Numerø41 (808) -  Macuserman (606)

*BEST OF TOP 3 :*
*97 fois : pickwick
69 fois : pascalformac
36 fois : [Vezøul]Numerø41*
23 fois : Macuserman
18 fois : iDuck
17 fois : C0rentin
15 fois :FrançoisMacG
10 fois : twinworld
7 fois : pac
3 fois : r e m y, Fab'Fab, moebius80
2 fois : JPTK, melaure, Bassman, PATOCHMAN
1 fois : bananouf, vleroy, Enrin, Moonwalker, pim, lepetitpiero, DarkPeDrO, boodou, AroundTheWorld, Frodon, Grobaouche, Flibust007, Khyu, WinMac, Arlequin, Sindanárië
0 fois : tous les autres membres, dont moi et mes multiples pseudos.

*Top of the Tops*
24 h : pickwick (173)
Semaine : pickwick (436)
Mois : pickwick (1379)

_*Semblant d'analyse*
:sleep:
_


----------



## da capo (13 Septembre 2009)

*TOP 3 - 13/09/09 :*
24 heures : Macuserman (51) - pascalformac (33) - aCLR (30)
Une semaine : [Vezøul]Numerø41 (241) - Macuserman (184) - pickwick (166)
Un mois : pickwick (1110) - [Vezøul]Numerø41 (817) -  Macuserman (656)

*BEST OF TOP 3 :*
*99 fois : pickwick
70 fois : pascalformac
38 fois : [Vezøul]Numerø41*
26 fois : Macuserman
18 fois : iDuck
17 fois : C0rentin
15 fois :FrançoisMacG
10 fois : twinworld
7 fois : pac
3 fois : r e m y, Fab'Fab, moebius80
2 fois : JPTK, melaure, Bassman, PATOCHMAN
1 fois : bananouf, vleroy, Enrin, Moonwalker, pim, lepetitpiero, DarkPeDrO, boodou, AroundTheWorld, Frodon, Grobaouche, Flibust007, Khyu, WinMac, Arlequin, Sindanárië, aCLR

*Top of the Tops*
24 h : pickwick (173)
Semaine : pickwick (436)
Mois : pickwick (1379)

_*Semblant d'analyse*
aCLR ayant fait son enfant gâté et affirmé que mon bâillement ne valorisait pas suffisamment son entrée au Top 3, je l'annonce donc officiellement : lui aussi a réussi à écrire un nombre impressionnant de messages inutiles en un temps record.
Venant de aCLR cela n'a rien d'exceptionnel, mais là c'est plus concentré dans le temps et ça lui vaut de rentrer au Top 3.
Bref, il avait du temps à perdre et à nous faire perdre. Il a réussi.


Voilà, comme ça c'est bon ?
_


----------



## aCLR (13 Septembre 2009)

da capo a dit:


> _*Semblant d'analyse*
> :sleep:
> _



Quoi ?!
Ma fulgurante arrivée dans le Top 3 du jour ne t'inspire rien d'autre qu'un :sleep:

Déçu, déçu, je suis déçu

La fatigue de la semaine l'a emportée sur le commentaire acerbe

Quel dommage


----------



## aCLR (14 Septembre 2009)

da capo a dit:


> _Voilà, comme ça c'est bon ?
> _



Parfait 
Tu n'y es pas allé avec le dos de la cuillère :love:
Cela reflète tout à fait mon activité de membre de ce forum informatique 
J'en ris jaune :casse:
Surtout



> _lui aussi a réussi à écrire un nombre impressionnant de messages inutiles en un temps record.
> Venant de aCLR cela n'a rien d'exceptionnel,_


J'ai bien tenté de suivre aujourd'hui, mais c'était peine perdue car voilà les chiffres du jour

*TOP 3 - 14/09/09 :*
24 heures : [Vezøul]Numerø41 (99) - pickwick (46) pascalformac (32)
Une semaine : [Vezøul]Numerø41 (272) - Macuserman (225) - pickwick (217)
Un mois : pickwick (1113) - [Vezøul]Numerø41 (907) -  Macuserman (712)

*BEST OF TOP 3 :*
*102 fois : pickwick
71 fois : pascalformac
41 fois : [Vezøul]Numerø41*
28 fois : Macuserman
18 fois : iDuck
17 fois : C0rentin
15 fois :FrançoisMacG
10 fois : twinworld
7 fois : pac
3 fois : r e m y, Fab'Fab, moebius80
2 fois : JPTK, melaure, Bassman, PATOCHMAN
1 fois : bananouf, vleroy, Enrin, Moonwalker, pim, lepetitpiero, DarkPeDrO, boodou, AroundTheWorld, Frodon, Grobaouche, Flibust007, Khyu, WinMac, Arlequin, Sindanárië, aCLR

*Top of the Tops*
24 h : pickwick (173)
Semaine : pickwick (436)
Mois : pickwick (1379)

_*Semblant d'analyse*
[Vezøul]Numerø41 revient de plus belle
_


----------



## aCLR (15 Septembre 2009)

*TOP 3 - 15/09/09 :*
24 heures : [Vezøul]Numerø41 (61) - pickwick (27) - tirhum (25)
Une semaine : [Vezøul]Numerø41 (269) - pickwick (224) - Macuserman (223)
Un mois : pickwick (1098) - [Vezøul]Numerø41 (933) -  Macuserman (715)

*BEST OF TOP 3 :*
*105 fois : pickwick
71 fois : pascalformac
44 fois : [Vezøul]Numerø41*
30 fois : Macuserman
18 fois : iDuck
17 fois : C0rentin
15 fois :FrançoisMacG
10 fois : twinworld
7 fois : pac
3 fois : r e m y, Fab'Fab, moebius80
2 fois : JPTK, melaure, Bassman, PATOCHMAN
1 fois : bananouf, vleroy, Enrin, Moonwalker, pim, lepetitpiero, DarkPeDrO, boodou, AroundTheWorld, Frodon, Grobaouche, Flibust007, Khyu, WinMac, Arlequin, Sindanárië, aCLR, tirhum

*Top of the Tops*
24 h : pickwick (173)
Semaine : pickwick (436)
Mois : pickwick (1379)

_*Semblant d'analyse*
[Vezøul]Numerø41 faiblit un peu, c'est qu'il faut travailler quand même entre deux, trois conseils. :p
La crise commence à toucher les switcheurs, ce qui permet à pickwick de ralentir le rythme. :cool:
Et nous assistons à l'entrée de tirhum dans notre Top du jour Maintenant qu'il touche les royalties de sa BD, monsieur prend du bon temps :up:

_


----------



## tirhum (15 Septembre 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> _
> Et nous assistons à l'entrée de tirhum dans notre Top du jour Maintenant qu'il touche les royalties de sa BD, monsieur prend du bon temps :up:
> _


Ah murde !... :afraid:
Et j'en poste un de plus... 



Ouais, ben va falloir l'acheter la BD !... 
Tu fais quoi, début octobre ?!...


----------



## yvos (15 Septembre 2009)

hop hop hop on n'en profite pas pour augmenter en toute impunité son compteur, hein  

C'est pas "organisation de week end pour les membres" ici  !


----------



## aCLR (16 Septembre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> hop hop hop on n'en profite pas pour augmenter en toute impunité son compteur, hein
> 
> C'est pas "organisation de week end pour les membres" ici  !



Ah bon ?!  

Maintenant que tout est rentré dans l'ordre, passons aux chiffres du jour


*TOP 3 - 16/09/09 :*
24 heures : pickwick (45) [Vezøul]Numerø41 (43) - yvos (21)
Une semaine : [Vezøul]Numerø41 (282) - Macuserman (197) - pickwick (189)
Un mois : pickwick (1086) - [Vezøul]Numerø41 (970) -  Macuserman (722)

*BEST OF TOP 3 :*
*108 fois : pickwick
71 fois : pascalformac
47 fois : [Vezøul]Numerø41*
32 fois : Macuserman
18 fois : iDuck
17 fois : C0rentin
15 fois :FrançoisMacG
10 fois : twinworld
7 fois : pac
3 fois : r e m y, Fab'Fab, moebius80
2 fois : JPTK, melaure, Bassman, PATOCHMAN
1 fois : bananouf, vleroy, Enrin, Moonwalker, pim, lepetitpiero, DarkPeDrO, boodou, AroundTheWorld, Frodon, Grobaouche, Flibust007, Khyu, WinMac, Arlequin, Sindanárië, aCLR, tirhum, yvos

*Top of the Tops*
24 h : pickwick (173)
Semaine : pickwick (436)
Mois : pickwick (1379)

_*Semblant d'analyse*
[Vezøul]Numerø41 perd sa place de leader au profit de pickwick. Ce dernier revient au plus haut après deux tours en baisse de régime.
Et qui voit-on poindre en bas de tableau de notre Top of the day ?
Notre bien-aimé modérateur du portfolio, yvos. La cadence est certes en dessous de notre binôme de tête mais rien n'est perdu
_


----------



## tirhum (16 Septembre 2009)

> Ce message a été supprimé par Nephou. 			Motif: _cf post en dessous _





yvos a dit:


> hop hop hop on n'en profite pas pour augmenter en toute impunité son compteur, hein
> 
> C'est pas "organisation de week end pour les membres" ici  !


Ouais, ouais...


----------



## Romuald (16 Septembre 2009)

Mais que fait P4M ? Il a la grippe ou bien ?


----------



## aCLR (16 Septembre 2009)

En relisant le fil à la recherche de coquilles, je suis tombé sur ça



yvos a dit:


> 'tain mais je comprends pas ! Je fais tout ce que je peux pour rentrer dans ce classement ! Murde alors.



t'as finalement réussi 

Te sens-tu d'attaque pour réitérer cet exploit demain ?!


----------



## Bassman (17 Septembre 2009)

Moi j'dis qu'il a pas le charisme pour


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Septembre 2009)

Dans l'hypothèse où certains ici s'inquiéteraient de la baisse de productivité d'un des membres éminents des forums, et habitué de la tête de ces classements, et de sa disparition du classement quotidien du "top" à l'origine de ce topic, voici l'explication !


----------



## pickwick (17 Septembre 2009)

On sent une infinie tristesse chez note ami...


----------



## da capo (17 Septembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Dans l'hypothèse où certains ici s'inquiéteraient de la baisse de productivité d'un des membres éminents des forums, et habitué de la tête de ces classements, et de sa disparition du classement quotidien du "top" à l'origine de ce topic, voici l'explication !



ah, ben zut...
ce n'est donc qu'une panne, passagère.



pickwick a dit:


> On sent une infinie tristesse chez note ami...



le méchanceté étant de bon aloi dans ce fil, j'ajouterai qu'on ne sent pas cette tristesse chez tous les membres.


----------



## aCLR (17 Septembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Moi j'dis qu'il a pas le charisme pour


Effectivement, le voilà reparti dans les tréfonds du classement 


da capo a dit:


> la méchanceté étant de bon aloi dans ce fil, j'ajouterai qu'on ne sent pas cette tristesse chez tous les membres.


Attend d'être revenu en un seul morceau du Lou pour redémarrer la machine 





*TOP 3 - 17/09/09 :*
24 heures : pickwick (37) - FrançoisMacG (26) - loickeri (24)
Une semaine : [Vezøul]Numerø41 (257) - pickwick (218) - Macuserman (166)
Un mois : pickwick (1096) - [Vezøul]Numerø41 (963) -  Macuserman (727)

*BEST OF TOP 3 :*
*111 fois : pickwick
71 fois : pascalformac
49 fois : [Vezøul]Numerø41*
34 fois : Macuserman
18 fois : iDuck
17 fois : C0rentin
16 fois :FrançoisMacG
10 fois : twinworld
7 fois : pac
3 fois : r e m y, Fab'Fab, moebius80
2 fois : JPTK, melaure, Bassman, PATOCHMAN
1 fois : bananouf, vleroy, Enrin, Moonwalker, pim, lepetitpiero, DarkPeDrO, boodou, AroundTheWorld, Frodon, Grobaouche, Flibust007, Khyu, WinMac, Arlequin, Sindanárië, aCLR, tirhum, yvos, loickeri

*Top of the Tops*
24 h : pickwick (173)
Semaine : pickwick (436)
Mois : pickwick (1379)

_*Semblant d'analyse*
Bien que n'apparaissant pas dans le Top du jour, la question reste entière. Quid de [Vezøul]Numerø41 ? Du travail en retard, un ban temporaire, une tentative de sevrage, etc Quoi qu'il en soit, gageons qu'il réapparaisse dans le Top quotidien
Ceci dit, pickwick reste en tête de la course aujourd'hui, tout juste suivi par un de nos champions des premiers jours, le bien nommé FrancoisMacG. Il signe là un retour en force à la deuxième place. Et sorti de nulle part, loickeri se hisse à la troisième place.
Que de renversements
_


----------



## DarkPeDrO (17 Septembre 2009)

LOL, j'aime bien ce topic 

Ah? Je suis de le best-of... c'est quoi les punitions en fin de compte, ça, j'ai pas compris?


----------



## tirhum (17 Septembre 2009)

DarkPeDrO a dit:


> LOL, j'aime bien ce topic
> 
> Ah? Je suis de le best-of... c'est quoi les punitions en fin de compte, ça, j'ai pas compris?


Ça...
Allez hop !...


----------



## aCLR (17 Septembre 2009)

DarkPeDrO a dit:


> LOL, j'aime bien ce topic
> 
> Ah? Je suis de le best-of... c'est quoi les punitions en fin de compte, ça, j'ai pas compris?



Quelqu'un peut-il faire quelque chose pour lui ?


----------



## WebOliver (17 Septembre 2009)

DarkPeDrO a dit:


> LOL, j'aime bien ce topic
> 
> Ah? Je suis de le best-of... c'est quoi les punitions en fin de compte, ça, j'ai pas compris?


 
... LOL ...


----------



## DarkPeDrO (17 Septembre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Ça...
> Allez hop !...





aCLR a dit:


> Quelqu'un peut-il faire quelque chose pour lui ?





WebOliver a dit:


> ... LOL ...



Ah d'accord! Je me disais bien, merci!


----------



## pickwick (18 Septembre 2009)

TOP 3 - 17/09/09 :
24 heures : pickwick (46) - Divoli (26) - r e m y  (22)
Une semaine :  pickwick (208) - Vezøul]Numerø41 (206) - Macuserman (171)
Un mois : pickwick (1091) - [Vezøul]Numerø41 (974) - Macuserman (736)

BEST OF TOP 3 :
114 fois : pickwick
71 fois : pascalformac
51 fois : [Vezøul]Numerø41
36 fois : Macuserman
18 fois : iDuck
17 fois : C0rentin
16 fois :FrançoisMacG
10 fois : twinworld
7 fois : pac
4  fois : r e m y
3 fois : Fab'Fab, moebius80
2 fois : JPTK, melaure, Bassman, PATOCHMAN
1 fois : bananouf, vleroy, Enrin, Moonwalker, pim, lepetitpiero, DarkPeDrO, boodou, AroundTheWorld, Frodon, Grobaouche, Flibust007, Khyu, WinMac, Arlequin, Sindanárië, aCLR, tirhum, yvos, loickeri, divoli

Top of the Tops
24 h : pickwick (173)
Semaine : pickwick (436)
Mois : pickwick (1379)

Semblant d'analyse :
entrée de divoli dans le top 3 et retour de r e m y !
La suite à demain.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Septembre 2009)

pickwick a dit:


> ...
> La suite à demain.


Et du rouge dans ta gueule dès que j'aurai rechargé...


----------



## gKatarn (19 Septembre 2009)

Il est en forme Onc' Patoch'  :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Septembre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Il est en forme Onc' Patoch'  :love:



Explication !


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Septembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Explication !



S'il faut en plus faire une collection de soupières pour tous les contenir, autant faire directement du magret.


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Septembre 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> S'il faut en plus faire une collection de soupières pour tous les contenir, autant faire directement du magret.



Du magret ? mais c'est ce qu'on fit (de canard, of course), ma chère !


----------



## pickwick (19 Septembre 2009)

TOP 3 - 17/09/09 :
24 heures : pickwick (33) - tophe630 (20) - Amandine57 (18)
Une semaine : pickwick (234) - Vezøul]Numerø41 (185) - Macuserman (130)
Un mois : pickwick (1086) - [Vezøul]Numerø41 (974) - Macuserman (748)

BEST OF TOP 3 :
117 fois : pickwick
71 fois : pascalformac
53 fois : [Vezøul]Numerø41
38 fois : Macuserman
18 fois : iDuck
17 fois : C0rentin
16 fois :FrançoisMacG
10 fois : twinworld
7 fois : pac
4 fois : r e m y
3 fois : Fab'Fab, moebius80
2 fois : JPTK, melaure, Bassman, PATOCHMAN
1 fois : bananouf, vleroy, Enrin, Moonwalker, pim, lepetitpiero, DarkPeDrO, boodou, AroundTheWorld, Frodon, Grobaouche, Flibust007, Khyu, WinMac, Arlequin, Sindanárië, aCLR, tirhum, yvos, loickeri, divoli, tophe630, Amandine57

Top of the Tops
24 h : pickwick (173)
Semaine : pickwick (436)
Mois : pickwick (1379)

Semblant d'analyse :
C'est calme...
Entrée dans le top 3 de tophe630 et Amandine57 !!


----------



## bobbynountchak (19 Septembre 2009)

pickwick a dit:


> On sent une infinie tristesse chez note ami...


On dirait même que tellement il a pas internet, il est obligé de poster en style télégraphique.

Sinon, ça marche pas.


----------



## pickwick (20 Septembre 2009)

TOP 3 - 20/09/09 :
24 heures : macuserman (42) - Amandine57 (16) - ntx (15)
Une semaine : pickwick (226) - Vezøul]Numerø41 (185) - Macuserman (121)
Un mois : pickwick (1088) - [Vezøul]Numerø41 (974) - Macuserman (791)

BEST OF TOP 3 :
119 fois : pickwick
71 fois : pascalformac
55 fois : [Vezøul]Numerø41
41 fois : Macuserman
18 fois : iDuck
17 fois : C0rentin
16 fois :FrançoisMacG
10 fois : twinworld
7 fois : pac
4 fois : r e m y
3 fois : Fab'Fab, moebius80
2 fois : JPTK, melaure, Bassman, PATOCHMAN. Amandine57
1 fois : bananouf, vleroy, Enrin, Moonwalker, pim, lepetitpiero, DarkPeDrO, boodou, AroundTheWorld, Frodon, Grobaouche, Flibust007, Khyu, WinMac, Arlequin, Sindanárië, aCLR, tirhum, yvos, loickeri, divoli, tophe630, ntx

Top of the Tops
24 h : pickwick (173)
Semaine : pickwick (436)
Mois : pickwick (1379)

*Semblant d'analyse :*
confirmation d'Amandine57 et entrée de ntx dans le top 3
Le calme règne cependant après l'intense activité de l'été.


----------



## pickwick (21 Septembre 2009)

*Comme personne s'y colle et pour fêter l'arrivée de bompi :
*
TOP 3 - 21/09/09 :
24 heures : pickwick (87) - bompi (20) - Amandine57 (20) 
Une semaine : pickwick (271) - Vezøul]Numerø41 (127) - Macuserman (110)
Un mois : pickwick (1105) - [Vezøul]Numerø41 (985) - Macuserman (808)

BEST OF TOP 3 :
122 fois : pickwick
71 fois : pascalformac
57 fois : [Vezøul]Numerø41
43 fois : Macuserman
18 fois : iDuck
17 fois : C0rentin
16 fois :FrançoisMacG
10 fois : twinworld
7 fois : pac
4 fois : r e m y
3 fois : Fab'Fab, moebius80, Amandine57
2 fois : JPTK, melaure, Bassman, PATOCHMAN   
1 fois : bananouf, vleroy, Enrin, Moonwalker, pim, lepetitpiero, DarkPeDrO, boodou, AroundTheWorld, Frodon, Grobaouche, Flibust007, Khyu, WinMac, Arlequin, Sindanárië, aCLR, tirhum, yvos, loickeri, divoli, tophe630, ntx, bompi

Top of the Tops
24 h : pickwick (173)
Semaine : pickwick (436)
Mois : pickwick (1379)

Semblant d'analyse :
entrée de bompi dans le top 3 et confirmation d'Amandine57


----------



## DarkPeDrO (21 Septembre 2009)

T'es un acharné pcikwick: 80 messages/jours


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2009)

@DarkPeDrO : tu aurais vu son ses Docks, tu te dis qu'il passe sa vie sur sa machine


----------



## pickwick (21 Septembre 2009)

eseldorm a dit:


> @DarkPeDrO : tu aurais vu son ses Docks, tu te dis qu'il passe sa vie sur sa machine



en ce moment tu n'as pas tort, cela me donne l'impression (et pas seulement je pense) de travailler...et d'être utile à quelques uns.
ça aide comme je l'ai déjà dit à garder le moral !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2009)

Le forum, un antidépresseur .


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Septembre 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Le forum, un antidépresseur .



Pas faux...


----------



## boodou (22 Septembre 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Le forum, un antidépresseur .



Le suppositoire Amokciciline© en somme


----------



## da capo (22 Septembre 2009)

TOP 3 - 22/09/09 :
24 heures : [Vezøul]Numerø41 (49) - pickwick (32) - Bassman (18) 
Une semaine : pickwick (280) - Vezøul]Numerø41 (123) - Amandine57 (101)
Un mois : pickwick (1070) - [Vezøul]Numerø41 (1024) - Macuserman (814)

BEST OF TOP 3 :
*125 fois : pickwick
71 fois : pascalformac
60 fois : [Vezøul]Numerø41*http://forums.macg.co/membres/-vezoul-numero41.html
44 fois : Macuserman
18 fois : iDuck
17 fois : C0rentin
16 fois :FrançoisMacG
10 fois : twinworld
7 fois : pac
4 fois : r e m y, Amandine57
3 fois : Fab'Fab, moebius80, Bassman
2 fois : JPTK, melaure, PATOCHMAN   
1 fois : bananouf, vleroy, Enrin, Moonwalker, pim, lepetitpiero, DarkPeDrO, boodou, AroundTheWorld, Frodon, Grobaouche, Flibust007, Khyu, WinMac, Arlequin, Sindanárië, aCLR, tirhum, yvos, loickeri, divoli, tophe630, ntx, bompi

Top of the Tops
24 h : pickwick (173)
Semaine : pickwick (436)
Mois : pickwick (1379)

Semblant d'analyse :
soit pascalformac n'a toujours pas réparé sa ligne ADSL soit il a trouvé un autre antidépresseur.


----------



## pickwick (22 Septembre 2009)

Grillé ... désolé


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Septembre 2009)

pickwick a dit:


> L'activité générale  des forums techniques reste faible dans l'ensemble



Ben mon vieux, on voit bien que ça n'est pas toi qui les modère !


----------



## da capo (22 Septembre 2009)

pickwick a dit:


> mais da capo dort toujours.... que d'un oeil ?



tu ferais bien de l'ouvrir, le tien, avant de poster


----------



## da capo (23 Septembre 2009)

TOP 3 - 23/09/09 :
24 heures : pickwick (41) - [Vezøul]Numerø41 (39) -  Macuserman (39) 
Une semaine : pickwick (278) - Macuserman (137) - Amandine57 (124)
Un mois : pickwick (1088) - [Vezøul]Numerø41 (1052) - Macuserman (855)

BEST OF TOP 3 :
*128 fois : pickwick
71 fois : pascalformac
62 fois : [Vezøul]Numerø41*http://forums.macg.co/membres/-vezoul-numero41.html
47 fois : Macuserman
18 fois : iDuck
17 fois : C0rentin
16 fois :FrançoisMacG
10 fois : twinworld
7 fois : pac
5 fois : Amandine57
4 fois : r e m y
3 fois : Fab'Fab, moebius80, Bassman
2 fois : JPTK, melaure, PATOCHMAN   
1 fois : bananouf, vleroy, Enrin, Moonwalker, pim, lepetitpiero, DarkPeDrO, boodou, AroundTheWorld, Frodon, Grobaouche, Flibust007, Khyu, WinMac, Arlequin, Sindanárië, aCLR, tirhum, yvos, loickeri, divoli, tophe630, ntx, bompi

Top of the Tops
24 h : pickwick (173)
Semaine : pickwick (436)
Mois : pickwick (1379)

Semblant d'analyse :
grand calme.


----------



## pickwick (24 Septembre 2009)

Citation:
*Envoyé par pickwick *
L'activité générale des forums techniques reste faible dans l'ensemble
_Ben mon vieux, on voit bien que ça n'est pas toi qui les modère !  _ Pascal 77 dixit....

*Envoyé par da capo*
Semblant d'analyse :
grand calme.

Tout est relatif. Il est cependant évident que le flot de Snow Léopard  conjugué à celui des jeunes switcheurs de l'été s'est quelque peu tari. Et c'est bien comme cela, non ?


----------



## yvos (24 Septembre 2009)

1000 messages par mois et pas foutu de citer correctement un message  !


----------



## pickwick (24 Septembre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> 1000 messages par mois et pas foutu de citer correctement un message  !




deux messages.... et qu'est ce que cela peut faire, pourquoi te mettre en colère pour cela ?


----------



## yvos (24 Septembre 2009)

pickwick a dit:


> deux messages.... et qu'est ce que cela peut faire, pourquoi te mettre en colère pour cela ?



ça :  ce n'est pas de la colère ! 

cela,  oui.

Autre question?  










:sleep:


----------



## aCLR (24 Septembre 2009)

pickwick a dit:


> Tout est relatif. Il est cependant évident que le flot de Snow Léopard  conjugué à celui des jeunes switcheurs de l'été s'est quelque peu tari. Et c'est bien comme cela, non ?




Je trouve que tu as une drôle de façon d'utiliser les citations&#8230;
La méthode habituelle consiste à laisser les balises _quote_* comme repris ci-dessous, une fois que tu as cliqué sur citer&#8230;
C'est plus simple pour les autres&#8230;




[quote="pickwick, post: 5229308"]Tout est relatif. Il est cependant évident que le flot de Snow Léopard  conjugué à celui des jeunes switcheurs de l'été s'est quelque peu tari. Et c'est bien comme cela, non ?[/QUOTE]




*mot anglais qui veut dire _citation_ en français​


----------



## pickwick (24 Septembre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> ça :  ce n'est pas de la colère !
> 
> cela,  oui.
> 
> ...




désolé avec mes lunettes et mon grand âge excuse moi d'avoir pu confondre.
Tout va bien pour moi et j'espère que tu vas bien aussi, voilà !


----------



## yvos (24 Septembre 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> *mot anglais qui veut dire _citation_ en français​




ah bon, ça veut pas dire _pente_?? :hein:

murdre alors


----------



## aCLR (24 Septembre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> ah bon, ça veut pas dire _pente_?? :hein:
> 
> murdre alors



C'est pas le fil de la blague du lundi matin, là :modo:


----------



## Bassman (24 Septembre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> ah bon, ça veut pas dire _pente_?? :hein:
> 
> murdre alors



bien sûr que si, mais en verlan.


----------



## itako (24 Septembre 2009)

Voila un topic sur lequel je n'avais pas encore pris le temps de m'arrêter

Et dire que ma copine trouve que je passe trop de temps sur macg.


----------



## pickwick (24 Septembre 2009)

TOP 3 - 24/09/09 :
24 heures : pickwick (69) - [Vezøul]Numerø41 (35) &#8211; jpmiss (31) 
Une semaine : pickwick (303) - [Vezøul]Numerø41 (157) - Macuserman (140)
Un mois : pickwick (1101) - [Vezøul]Numerø41 (1063) - Macuserman (858)

BEST OF TOP 3 :
131 fois : pickwick
71 fois : pascalformac
65 fois : [Vezøul]Numerø41
49 fois : Macuserman
18 fois : iDuck
17 fois : C0rentin
16 fois :FrançoisMacG
10 fois : twinworld
7 fois : pac
5 fois : Amandine57
4 fois : r e m y
3 fois : Fab'Fab, moebius80, Bassman
2 fois : JPTK, melaure, PATOCHMAN 
1 fois : bananouf, vleroy, Enrin, Moonwalker, pim, lepetitpiero, DarkPeDrO, boodou, AroundTheWorld, Frodon, Grobaouche, Flibust007, Khyu, WinMac, Arlequin, Sindanárië, aCLR, tirhum, yvos, loickeri, divoli, tophe630, ntx, bompi, jpmiss

Top of the Tops
24 h : pickwick (173)
Semaine : pickwick (436)
Mois : pickwick (1379)

Semblant d'analyse :
Entrée de jpmiss.


----------



## aCLR (24 Septembre 2009)

pickwick a dit:


> Semblant d'analyse :
> Entrée de jpmiss.




_Oui, et de fort belle manière
Avec près de 40 % de messages dans Présentez-vous, Jipé accompagné de quelques pointures de La Horde canal habituel ainsi que son pendant public, ont accueilli comme il se doit une petite nouvelle sur les forums
Du pur bonheur On aimerait voir cela plus souvent
À vous Cognac Jay_​


----------



## jpmiss (24 Septembre 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> _
> Du pur bonheur On aimerait voir cela plus souvent
> _​



La rareté est le pendant de la qualité.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2009)

Je préfère les semblants d'analyses du capo, c'est plus incisif .


----------



## boodou (24 Septembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> La rareté est le pendant de la qualité.



Tu le surnommes donc "rareté" ton pendant ?


----------



## jpmiss (24 Septembre 2009)

boodou a dit:


> Tu le surnommes donc "rareté" ton pendant ?



C'est en effet une pièce rare et de grande qualité


----------



## aCLR (24 Septembre 2009)

boodou a dit:


> Tu le surnommes donc "rareté" ton pendant ?



Je parlais de celui-là


----------



## da capo (25 Septembre 2009)

TOP 3 - 25/09/09 :
24 heures : twinworld (39) - iDuck (24) - [Vezøul]Numerø41 (23) 
Une semaine : pickwick (268) - [Vezøul]Numerø41 (167) - Macuserman (140)
Un mois : pickwick (1025) - [Vezøul]Numerø41 (1013) - Macuserman (846)

BEST OF TOP 3 :
133 fois : pickwick
71 fois : pascalformac
68 fois : [Vezøul]Numerø41
51 fois : Macuserman
19 fois : iDuck
17 fois : C0rentin
16 fois :FrançoisMacG
11 fois : twinworld
7 fois : pac
5 fois : Amandine57
4 fois : r e m y
3 fois : Fab'Fab, moebius80, Bassman
2 fois : JPTK, melaure, PATOCHMAN 
1 fois : bananouf, vleroy, Enrin, Moonwalker, pim, lepetitpiero, DarkPeDrO, boodou, AroundTheWorld, Frodon, Grobaouche, Flibust007, Khyu, WinMac, Arlequin, Sindanárië, aCLR, tirhum, yvos, loickeri, divoli, tophe630, ntx, bompi, jpmiss

Top of the Tops
24 h : pickwick (173)
Semaine : pickwick (436)
Mois : pickwick (1379)

Semblant d'analyse :
C'est du grand n'importe quoi : pascalformac n'a toujours pas réparé sa liaison adsl (ou est parti en cure), pickwick se laisse aller dès le vendredi et plus seulement le week-end (fais gaffe pickwick ! la paresse est mère de tous les vices), [Vezøul]Numerø41 n'écrit pas que des âneries (je peux le prouver), twinworld et iDuck doivent être en rtt et et en profitent pour revenir dans le top 3 24h, Amandine57 ne tient pas sur la durée (que d'espoirs déçus), patamach a écrit son message mensuel (je vous le conseille), personne n'a encore fermé ce fil, 

La suite à qui voudra.


----------



## da capo (26 Septembre 2009)

TOP 3 - 26/09/09 :
24 heures : pickwick (38) - Macuserman (22) - twinworld (18)
Une semaine : pickwick (268) - [Vezøul]Numerø41 (167) - Macuserman (148)
Un mois : pickwick (1060) - [Vezøul]Numerø41 (1000) - Macuserman (821)

BEST OF TOP 3 :
*136 fois : pickwick
71 fois : pascalformac
70 fois : [Vezøul]Numerø41*
54 fois : Macuserman
19 fois : iDuck
17 fois : C0rentin
16 fois :FrançoisMacG
12 fois : twinworld
7 fois : pac
5 fois : Amandine57
4 fois : r e m y
3 fois : Fab'Fab, moebius80, Bassman
2 fois : JPTK, melaure, PATOCHMAN 
1 fois : bananouf, vleroy, Enrin, Moonwalker, pim, lepetitpiero, DarkPeDrO, boodou, AroundTheWorld, Frodon, Grobaouche, Flibust007, Khyu, WinMac, Arlequin, Sindanárië, aCLR, tirhum, yvos, loickeri, divoli, tophe630, ntx, bompi, jpmiss

Top of the Tops
24 h : pickwick (173)
Semaine : pickwick (436)
Mois : pickwick (1379)

Semblant d'analyse :
Le beau temps ne peut rien contre les contributeurs.


----------



## Amok (26 Septembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> C'est en effet une pièce rare et de grande qualité



Le truc tout mou et plissé ? Allons allons : lors d'un resto, Sonnyboy ayant terminé de sucer ta serviette, ne t'a même pas proposé de la nettoyer. Et ca, c'est un signe vu que l'Ignoble lèche à peu près tout... ! 

Sinon, il y aura toujours, absent de votre "classement", les brise-noix qui préfèrent contacter par MP et menacent de migrer vers d'autres forums parce qu'ils considèrent qu'ici il ne sont pas respectés à la hauteur vertigineuse dont ils sont persuadés d'être naturellement redevables, du haut de leurs 10 posts.

Un jour, si vous êtes sages, on fera un best of. Il faut juste attendre, comme pour les crimes, la prescription.


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Septembre 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Un jour, si vous êtes sages, on fera un best of. Il faut juste attendre, comme pour les crimes, la prescription.



Ou alors il faut apposer le carré noir au bon endroit


----------



## da capo (26 Septembre 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Un jour, si vous êtes sages, on fera un best of



Vous êtes trop bon maitre


----------



## Romuald (26 Septembre 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Un jour, si vous êtes sages, on fera un best of. Il faut juste attendre, comme pour les crimes, la prescription.


C'est du teasing ou je ne my connais pas. La prescription est de combien ?

Cela dit on est très sages.

du moins certains, du moins ici


----------



## Amok (26 Septembre 2009)

30 ans.


----------



## julrou 15 (27 Septembre 2009)

Amok a dit:


> 30 ans.



Normalement c'est 20 ans, pour les crimes.


----------



## boodou (27 Septembre 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Normalement c'est 20 ans, pour les crimes.



Et tu t'y connais en crime ! (... contre l'humanité)


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Septembre 2009)

Amok a dit:


> 30 ans.





julrou 15 a dit:


> Normalement c'est 20 ans, pour les crimes.



et 10 ans pour les délits.

En résumé :

1) tu mets une paire de mandales à ton percepteur, il se cogne sur le coin du bureau et meurt accidentellement : délais de prescription de 10 ans
2) tu assassine avec préméditation ton percepteur : délais de prescription de 20 ans
3) tu oublie de payer tes impôts : délais de prescription de 30 ans

*On voit donc bien que plus le crime est grave, plus le délais de prescription est long !* 

Cela dit, depuis 2008, la prescription trentenaire a été remplacée par une prescription de 5 ans pour ce qui relève du droit privé !


----------



## pickwick (27 Septembre 2009)

TOP 3 - 27/09/09 :
24 heures : Macuserman (39) - boodou (31) - divoli (22)
Une semaine : pickwick (269) - [Vezøul]Numerø41 (167) - Macuserman (145)
Un mois : pickwick (1062) - [Vezøul]Numerø41 (973) - Macuserman (827)

BEST OF TOP 3 :
138 fois : pickwick
71 fois : pascalformac
72 fois : [Vezøul]Numerø41
57 fois : Macuserman
19 fois : iDuck
17 fois : C0rentin
16 fois :FrançoisMacG
12 fois : twinworld
7 fois : pac
5 fois : Amandine57
4 fois : r e m y
3 fois : Fab'Fab, moebius80, Bassman
2 fois : JPTK, melaure, PATOCHMAN, boodou, divoli 
1 fois : bananouf, vleroy, Enrin, Moonwalker, pim, lepetitpiero, DarkPeDrO,  AroundTheWorld, Frodon, Grobaouche, Flibust007, Khyu, WinMac, Arlequin, Sindanárië, aCLR, tirhum, yvos, loickeri,  tophe630, ntx, bompi, jpmiss

Top of the Tops
24 h : pickwick (173)
Semaine : pickwick (436)
Mois : pickwick (1379)

Semblant d'analyse :
C'est le week-end .


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Septembre 2009)

Tiens, si je me désabonnais de ce fil...


----------



## pickwick (28 Septembre 2009)

TOP 3 - 28/09/09 :
24 heures : pickwick (39) - Khyu (30) - yvos (23)
Une semaine : pickwick (208) - [Vezøul]Numerø41 (140) - Macuserman (131)
Un mois : pickwick (949) - [Vezøul]Numerø41 (901) - Macuserman (706)

BEST OF TOP 3 :
141 fois : pickwick
71 fois : pascalformac
74 fois : [Vezøul]Numerø41
59 fois : Macuserman
19 fois : iDuck
17 fois : C0rentin
16 fois :FrançoisMacG
12 fois : twinworld
7 fois : pac
5 fois : Amandine57
4 fois : r e m y
3 fois : Fab'Fab, moebius80, Bassman
2 fois : JPTK, melaure, PATOCHMAN, boodou, divoli , Khyu, yvos
1 fois : bananouf, vleroy, Enrin, Moonwalker, pim, lepetitpiero, DarkPeDrO, AroundTheWorld, Frodon, Grobaouche, Flibust007, WinMac, Arlequin, Sindanárië, aCLR, tirhum, loickeri, tophe630, ntx, bompi, jpmiss

Top of the Tops
24 h : pickwick (173)
Semaine : pickwick (436)
Mois : pickwick (1379)

Semblant d'analyse :
Alaincha a raté son entrée dans le top 3.
Khyu et yvos eux ont réussi leur coup.


----------



## gKatarn (28 Septembre 2009)

pickwick a dit:


> Top of the Tops
> 24 h : pickwick (173)
> Semaine : pickwick (436)
> Mois : pickwick (1379)



çà fait peur qd même, non ?


----------



## pickwick (28 Septembre 2009)

Oui mais ce fut juste une semaine folle... depuis le calme est revenu....


----------



## l'écrieur (29 Septembre 2009)

N'empêche.
Tu serais pas un peu compulsif?


----------



## aCLR (29 Septembre 2009)

pickwick a dit:


> Semblant d'analyse :
> Alaincha a raté son entrée dans le top 3.



Le pauvre 



> Khyu et yvos eux ont réussi leur coup.



Allez les modos de l'été 2008, on reste motivé pour demain


----------



## da capo (29 Septembre 2009)

TOP 3 - 29/09/09 :
24 heures : Arlequin (39) - pickwick (32) - r e m y (24)
Une semaine : pickwick (193) - Macuserman (135) - Arlequin (128)
Un mois : pickwick (872) - [Vezøul]Numerø41 (831) - Macuserman (650)

BEST OF TOP 3 :
144 fois : pickwick
71 fois : pascalformac
75 fois : [Vezøul]Numerø41
61 fois : Macuserman
19 fois : iDuck
17 fois : C0rentin
16 fois :FrançoisMacG
12 fois : twinworld
7 fois : pac
5 fois : Amandine57, r e m y
3 fois : Fab'Fab, moebius80, Bassman, Arlequin
2 fois : JPTK, melaure, PATOCHMAN, boodou, divoli , Khyu, yvos
1 fois : bananouf, vleroy, Enrin, Moonwalker, pim, lepetitpiero, DarkPeDrO, AroundTheWorld, Frodon, Grobaouche, Flibust007, WinMac, Sindanárië, aCLR, tirhum, loickeri, tophe630, ntx, bompi, jpmiss

Top of the Tops
24 h : pickwick (173)
Semaine : pickwick (436)
Mois : pickwick (1379)

Semblant d'analyse :
Erosion durable des pics de contribution.
Absence durable de pascalformac et pas de message de pickwick depuis 10h ce matin : on s'inquiète.


----------



## WebOliver (29 Septembre 2009)

da capo a dit:


> Absence durable de pascalformac et pas de message de pickwick depuis 10h ce matin : on s'inquiète.



Le premier avait faim. Il a mangé le second.


----------



## pickwick (29 Septembre 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Le premier avait faim. Il a mangé le second.


eh non désolé de te décevoir, je ne me laisse pas manger par tout le monde.... :love:
et aujourd'hui j'étais très occupé, très, très....


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2009)

Pascalformac à 0%, c'est presque suréaliste (et pourtant vrai)


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Septembre 2009)

Ah murde, je suis toujours abonné à ce fil :mouais:


----------



## da capo (30 Septembre 2009)

TOP 3 - 30/09/09 :
24 heures : Fab'Fab (20) - Macuserman (20) - Arlequin (19)
Une semaine : pickwick (164) - Macuserman (115) - Arlequin (114)
Un mois : pickwick (827) - [Vezøul]Numerø41 (768) - Macuserman (632)

BEST OF TOP 3 :
146 fois : pickwick
76 fois : [Vezøul]Numerø41
71 fois : pascalformac
64 fois : Macuserman
19 fois : iDuck
17 fois : C0rentin
16 fois :FrançoisMacG
12 fois : twinworld
7 fois : pac
5 fois : Amandine57, r e m y, Arlequin
3 fois : Fab'Fab, moebius80, Bassman
2 fois : JPTK, melaure, PATOCHMAN, boodou, divoli , Khyu, yvos
1 fois : bananouf, vleroy, Enrin, Moonwalker, pim, lepetitpiero, DarkPeDrO, AroundTheWorld, Frodon, Grobaouche, Flibust007, WinMac, Sindanárië, aCLR, tirhum, loickeri, tophe630, ntx, bompi, jpmiss, Fab'Fab

Top of the Tops
24 h : pickwick (173)
Semaine : pickwick (436)
Mois : pickwick (1379)

Semblant d'analyse :
Fab'Fab a tenu le temps nécessaire pour ENFIN accéder à ce classement.
Pickwick vit sur ses restes.
pascalformac est privé d'internet.
la vulgarité inutile de julrou est modérée.
Profitons-en pour conclure avec un "rien à signaler" qui deviendra je l'espère la conclusion quotidienne.


----------



## Amok (30 Septembre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ah murde, je suis toujours abonné à ce fil :mouais:



Moi aussi : mais c'est juste par souci de modérer !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Septembre 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Moi aussi : mais c'est juste par souci de modérer !



Si tu veux, je peux te donner du taf', alors... :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Octobre 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Moi aussi : mais c'est juste par souci de modérer !



Effectivement, ce fil est "à consommer avec modération"


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Octobre 2009)

da capo a dit:


> Semblant d'analyse :
> Fab'Fab a tenu le temps nécessaire pour ENFIN accéder à ce classement.
> Pickwick vit sur ses restes.




je suis dedans depuis le début et tous les jours (3 fois même) je fais bien attention de ne plus y rentrer...

Ou alors je n'ai pas compris le sens de ta phrase...




Muuuuuuuuurde, je me suis trahi, je suis toujours abonné à ce fil...


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Octobre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> je suis dedans depuis le début et tous les jours (3 fois même) je fais bien attention de ne plus y rentrer...
> 
> Ou alors je n'ai pas compris le sens de ta phrase...
> 
> ...



Pas facile, hein ! Malgré quatre mois d'efforts, je n'ai réussi à sortir complètement que du classement journalier, je figure toujours en bas des deux autres (et encore, au moins les 2/3 de mes posts sont-ils dans les forums que je modère, et quelques autres forums techniques ).


----------



## da capo (1 Octobre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> je suis dedans depuis le début et tous les jours (3 fois même) je fais bien attention de ne plus y rentrer...
> 
> Ou alors je n'ai pas compris le sens de ta phrase...



Ben c'est simple : je me suis planté dans mes calculs ! Et pourtant, j'avais lu et relu.


Mais, je t'en prie : reviens quand tu veux 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h30 ----------




Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pas facile, hein ! Malgré quatre mois d'efforts, je n'ai réussi à sortir complètement que du classement journalier, je figure toujours en bas des deux autres (et encore, au moins les 2/3 de mes posts sont-ils dans les forums que je modère, et quelques autres forums techniques ).



'tain merde chier bordel : il n'y aura finalement que ceux qui ne posent pas de soucis qui vont se limiter ?!?

Pour la peine : je ferme.
Enfin, non : je ne peux pas.

Bref : je vais écrire mes méchancetés ailleurs


----------



## boodou (1 Octobre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> je suis dedans depuis le début et tous les jours (3 fois même) je fais bien attention de ne plus y rentrer...
> 
> Ou alors je n'ai pas compris le sens de ta phrase...
> 
> ...




Fab', faut surtout arrêter la pub pour ton site sur MacG, ça devient usant ...


----------



## pickwick (1 Octobre 2009)

TOP 3 - 01/10/09 :
24 heures : pickwick (51) - Arlequin (25) - Pascal 77 (21)
Une semaine : pickwick (163) - Arlequin (113) - Macuserman (112)  
Un mois : pickwick (827) - [Vezøul]Numerø41 (691) - Macuserman (550)

BEST OF TOP 3 :
149 fois : pickwick
77 fois : [Vezøul]Numerø41
71 fois : pascalformac
66 fois : Macuserman
19 fois : iDuck
17 fois : C0rentin
16 fois :FrançoisMacG
12 fois : twinworld
7 fois : pac
6 fois : Arlequin
5 fois : Amandine57, r e m y 
3 fois : Fab'Fab, moebius80, Bassman
2 fois : JPTK, melaure, PATOCHMAN, boodou, divoli , Khyu, yvos
1 fois : bananouf, vleroy, Enrin, Moonwalker, pim, lepetitpiero, DarkPeDrO, AroundTheWorld, Frodon, Grobaouche, Flibust007, WinMac, Sindanárië, aCLR, tirhum, loickeri, tophe630, ntx, bompi, jpmiss, Fab'Fab, Pascal 77

Top of the Tops
24 h : pickwick (173)
Semaine : pickwick (436)
Mois : pickwick (1379)

Semblant d'analyse :
 Pascal 77 entre dans le top quotidien
Arlequin confirme ses intentions


----------



## Bassman (1 Octobre 2009)

Vivement que pickwick retrouve du boulot&#8230; :sleep:


----------



## boodou (1 Octobre 2009)

'tain Da Capo, qu'est-ce tu fous ? 

C'est même Pickwick qui fait le semblant d'analyse  :mouais:


----------



## jpmiss (1 Octobre 2009)

Ouais! Encore un putain d'assisté qui vit aux crochets de la société qui le nourrit grassement pendant qu'il glande sur macgé.
J't'enverais tout ça aux traveaux forcés moi!


----------



## pickwick (2 Octobre 2009)

Et si on fermait ce post comme disait da capo ?


----------



## aCLR (2 Octobre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ouais! Encore un putain d'assisté qui vit aux crochets de la société qui le nourrit grassement pendant qu'il glande sur macgé.
> J't'enverais tout ça aux traveaux forcés moi!



Ouais ! Et que dire des employés qui pianottent à longueurs de journées aux frais d'une société qui les rémunèrent grassement pour un job qu'ils ne font pas
J't'enverrais tout ça au pôle emploi moi !


----------



## da capo (2 Octobre 2009)

boodou a dit:


> 'tain Da Capo, qu'est-ce tu fous ?
> 
> C'est même Pickwick qui fait le semblant d'analyse  :mouais:





jpmiss a dit:


> Ouais! Encore un putain d'assisté qui vit aux crochets de la société qui le nourrit grassement pendant qu'il glande sur macgé.
> J't'enverais tout ça aux traveaux forcés moi!





aCLR a dit:


> Ouais ! Et que dire des employés qui pianottent à longueurs de journées aux frais d'une société qui les rémunèrent grassement pour un job qu'ils ne font pas
> J't'enverrais tout ça au pôle emploi moi !



tous les membres ont droit à des vacances.


----------



## pickwick (2 Octobre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Vivement que pickwick retrouve du boulot :sleep:


C'est tout ce que je demande ! Et que certains me fichent la paix avec leurs remarques à deux balles.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Octobre 2009)

boodou a dit:


> Fab', faut surtout arrêter la pub pour ton site sur MacG, ça devient usant ...



C'est fou ce pouf... On dirait la reproduction d'un énorme trou du cul...


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Octobre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> C'est fou ce pouf... On dirait la reproduction d'un énorme trou du cul...



Oui, j'en ai trouvé plein ici. Tu veux des noms?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Octobre 2009)

Chiche!


----------



## boodou (2 Octobre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> C'est fou ce pouf... On dirait la reproduction d'un énorme trou du cul...



paraît que t'en reçois un en cadeau maintenant quand tu prends le pack MacG


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Octobre 2009)

pickwick a dit:


> Et si on fermait ce post comme disait da capo ?


Non, non.
Moi j'aime bien cette petite ambiance ok corral. :love:




(Sinon pour le classement moi je m'en fous : j'ai du y apparaitre, une fois, au terme d'un happening complètement art moderne/virtuel/concept révolutionnaire. Depuis je considère avoir tout donné ce soir là. Je suis au-dessus de tout ça maintenant.  )


----------



## jugnin (2 Octobre 2009)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> (Sinon pour le classement moi je m'en fous : j'ai du y apparaitre, une fois, au terme d'un happening complètement art moderne/virtuel/concept révolutionnaire. Depuis je considère avoir tout donné ce soir là. Je suis au-dessus de tout ça maintenant.  )



Ah c'est clair.

Quand on y repense, c'était vraiment, DÉ-SO-PI-LANT !
On avait pas vu ça depuis pfouuuuu Sim ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Octobre 2009)

Tucard.


----------



## stephaaanie (2 Octobre 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Ah c'est clair.
> 
> Quand on y repense, c'était vraiment, DÉ-SO-PI-LANT !
> On avait pas vu ça depuis&#8230; pfouuuuu&#8230; Sim ?





bobbynountchak a dit:


> Tucard.



Dans l'même sac, les deux là ! :love:
'Sont trop cons.


----------



## tirhum (2 Octobre 2009)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Dans l'même sac, les deux là ! :love:
> 'Sont trop cons.


2 vrais abrutis !...


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Octobre 2009)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Dans l'même sac, les deux là ! :love:
> 'Sont trop cons.





tirhum a dit:


> 2 vrais abrutis !...



Ah ça ! La fransa diesel jantes alus, ça esquinte, hein !


----------



## stephaaanie (2 Octobre 2009)

Ah mais nan, moi je suis pas du tout d'accord.
Je les trouve délicats moi. Toutes leurs interventions sont enveloppées de cette superbe que tant leur envient. C'est eux les vrais modos, quand on y réfléchit.

Mais je suis pas objective, je sais.
Etant une fille (déjà fripée, merci frangin) à l'humour forcément assez limité.


----------



## jugnin (2 Octobre 2009)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Ah mais nan, moi je suis pas du tout d'accord.
> Je les trouve délicats moi. Toutes leurs interventions sont enveloppées de cette superbe que tant leur envient. C'est eux les vrais modos, quand on y réfléchit.
> 
> Mais je suis pas objective, je sais.
> Etant une fille (déjà fripée, merci frangin) à l'humour forcément assez limité.



T'es surtout une p*tain de lèche-c*l. 

En plus d'être une abrutie.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2009)

pickwick a dit:


> Et si on fermait ce post comme disait da capo ?



Mais non, il ne faut pas fermer la Poste !
Il faut la revendre à la découpe.
Des fois t'es quand même trop de droite.


----------



## stephaaanie (2 Octobre 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> T'es surtout une p*tain de lèche-c*l.


 
Naaaan. Pas du tout. 



:love:





jugnin a dit:


> *En plus d'être une abrutie*.



J'ai entendu!


----------



## da capo (2 Octobre 2009)

TOP 3 - 01/10/09 :
24 heures : pickwick (27) - Fab'Fab (18) - Macuserman (16)
Une semaine : pickwick (163) - Macuserman (117) - bompi (98)  
Un mois : pickwick (789) - [Vezøul]Numerø41 (638) - Macuserman (550)

BEST OF TOP 3 :
152 fois : pickwick
78 fois : [Vezøul]Numerø41
71 fois : pascalformac
69 fois : Macuserman
19 fois : iDuck
17 fois : C0rentin
16 fois :FrançoisMacG
12 fois : twinworld
7 fois : pac
6 fois : Arlequin
5 fois : Amandine57, r e m y, Fab'Fab
3 fois : moebius80, Bassman
2 fois : JPTK, melaure, PATOCHMAN, boodou, divoli , Khyu, yvos, bompi
1 fois : bananouf, vleroy, Enrin, Moonwalker, pim, lepetitpiero, DarkPeDrO, AroundTheWorld, Frodon, Grobaouche, Flibust007, WinMac, Sindanárië, aCLR, tirhum, loickeri, tophe630, ntx, jpmiss, Pascal 77

Top of the Tops
24 h : pickwick (173)
Semaine : pickwick (436)
Mois : pickwick (1379)

Semblant d'analyse :
La famille "lapin et soeurette" ne rentrera pas dans le top 3 aujourd'hui.
Ce n'est pas faute d'ajouter leurs élégantes contributions dans ce fil inutile aux yeux de tous mais n'en finit pas de durer.
Les chers enfants auraient pu prendre en charge cette charge quotidienne et ajouter les noms d'oiseaux qui agrémentent leurs messages dans le court semblant d'analyse qui la conclut.
Mais non, pickwick ayant quitté le navire, c'est moi qui m'y colle.
Pourtant, voilà un thème d'activité pour SEGPA pas pire qu'un autre qui mêle calcul élémentaire, tri, synthèse. La notion de projet est toujours porteuse pour les publics éprouvant des difficultés d'apprentissage, non ?


----------



## da capo (4 Octobre 2009)

Tout ça pour dire que j'en connaissais un (de membre) qui s'était pris des vacances et v'là-t-y pas qu'il rapplique pour une sombre histoire de caleçons.

Macgé c'est comme la dope : t'es jamais libre.


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Octobre 2009)

da capo a dit:


> Macgé c'est comme la dope : t'es jamais libre.



Ouais  Sauf que MacGe, c'est "plus tu y est, et plus ce sont les autres qui font une overdose"


----------



## kisbizz (6 Octobre 2009)

da capo a dit:


> Pourtant, voilà un thème d'activité pour *SEGPA* pas pire qu'un autre qui mêle calcul élémentaire, tri, synthèse. La notion de projet est toujours porteuse pour les publics éprouvant des difficultés d'apprentissage, non ?




SEGPA , c'est quoi ?


----------



## pickwick (6 Octobre 2009)

kisbizz a dit:


> SEGPA , c'est quoi ?



http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Section_d'enseignement_général_et_professionnel_adapté


----------



## bobbynountchak (6 Octobre 2009)

Il peut pas s'en empêcher, hein?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2009)

Je m'inquiète pour pascalformac&#8230; personne n'a de nouvelles ? Il s'est électrocuté avec son alim :afraid: ?


----------



## fredintosh (9 Octobre 2009)

Il répare son télégraphe ?...


----------



## bobbynountchak (9 Octobre 2009)

En tout cas, il doit avoir bien bien les boules.



...



Moi je trouve ça plutôt marrant.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2009)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> En tout cas, il doit avoir bien bien les boules.



Le retour n'en sera que plus intéressant  (prêt à parier qu'on va avoir le droit au récit détaillé, jour après jour )


:rateau:


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Octobre 2009)

En attendant on n'a qu'a lui faire des spéciales dédicaces.

Genre
On écrit comme
lui






(Rigolez pas, c'est une bonne idée de jeu ça.  )


----------



## jpmiss (10 Octobre 2009)

Je trouve que vous etes bien moqueurs:

Plusieurs possibilités:
Il n'a pas trouvé la plist
Son FAI a fait faillite (toujours se renseigner avant de souscrire un contrat)
Il s'est pendu avec son cable Ethernet. Mais s'est raté car il est connecté en *WIFI*

En tout état de cause toujours penser a faire une recherche.


----------



## da capo (10 Octobre 2009)

lançons le p4macthon  : une pyramide d'alim de freebox pour sauver le forum


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2009)

Oui, d'accord mais uniquement d'alimentation de *Freebox V4* (tant qu'a faire, autant faire les choses bien)


----------



## fredintosh (10 Octobre 2009)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> En attendant on n'a qu'a lui faire des spéciales dédicaces.
> 
> Genre
> On écrit comme
> ...



pas sympa le bobby
le pauvre pascal
si ça se trouve il se ruine en chattant sur son minitel
première hypothèse

ou bien

secundo
crise de delirium tremens hallucinations tremblements bave etc a cause du manque

ou les 2
delirium + minitel = deliminitelirium

pas cool

soluce 1
faire une recherche d'alim
soluce 2
faire une recherche d'amis

stop


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2009)

Non je pense qu'il a effacé et installé sa cervelle et se retrouve sur OS X Facile ou Rhinos Mac avant de nous rejoindre .


----------



## da capo (10 Octobre 2009)

eseldorm a dit:


> Oui, d'accord mais uniquement d'alimentation de *Freebox V4* (tant qu'a faire, autant faire les choses bien)



et de une :






Avec une petite recherche, cela n'était pas compliqué.


----------



## Romuald (10 Octobre 2009)

Attention

Sois plus *précis*

Sur ta photo on ne voit pas le connecteur, on ne sait donc pas s'il s'agit d'une alimentation de freebox v4.0 ou v4.1.

Il faut savoir qu'l y a compatibilité descendante mais pas ascendante entre les alimentations de freebox. 

D'ailleurs il semble que ce soit une alimentation de *freebox v3* car il n'y a pas non plus de damper, lequel n'est apparu qu'avec la v4.


----------



## fredintosh (18 Octobre 2009)

Le retour de la vengeance.


----------



## jpmiss (19 Octobre 2009)

On reconnait bien le style :love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (19 Octobre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> On reconnait bien le style :love:



j'imagine le "dialogue" avec la hotline de Casablanca...   :rateau:


----------



## Romuald (19 Octobre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> On reconnait bien le style :love:



Souvent imité, jamais égalé !


----------



## bobbynountchak (19 Octobre 2009)

Moi ça me manquerait presque.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> On reconnait bien le style :love:




Pickwick a du soucis à se faire 
Enfin, quand bien même il est revenu, il n'a pas posté depuis 24h ! Revenu&#8230; transformé (facile )?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Octobre 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> j'imagine le "dialogue" avec la hotline de Casablanca...   :rateau:



Bissoir, M'sieur Vinçont...


----------



## tirhum (28 Octobre 2009)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Moi ça me manquerait presque.


Bouge pas... 
He's back !... 
(l'a repris les commandes)


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Octobre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Bouge pas...
> He's back !...
> (l'a repris les commandes)



D'ailleurs, le sujet a été abordé dans les forums techniques


----------

